# General > General Chat >  What is cooking tonight?

## Scheherazade

*Share with us what you yourself have (or planning to) cooked/prepared for tonight!


And if you can share your recipes briefly, that would be great too!*
I am making pasta salad with yoghurt:

Mix boiled pasta shapes with diced pickled gherkins and diced steamed carrots and serve topped with (garlic) yoghurt. You can also add dried mint and crushed chillies depending on your preferences.

----------


## papayahed

A salami sandwich.

3 pieces of hard salami
2 pieces of italian bread
regular yellow mustard to taste

Sheesh, I'm in a rut.

----------


## white camellia

A fish-flavored eggplant. 

corn oil
garlic
salt
suger
vinegar
green Chinese onion
broad-bean paste

;- ))

----------


## Scheherazade

> A fish-flavored eggplant. 
> 
> corn oil
> garlic
> salt
> suger
> vinegar
> green Chinese onion
> broad-bean paste
> ...


But no fish or eggplant???

----------


## white camellia

Oops! I forgot the eggplant. No, no fish. ;- D




> *Share with us what you yourself have (or planning to) cooked/prepared for tonight!
> 
> 
> And if you can share your recipes briefly, that would be great too!*
> I am making pasta salad with yoghurt:
> 
> Mix boiled pasta shapes with diced pickled gherkins and diced steamed carrots and serve topped with (garlic) yoghurt. You can also add dried mint and crushed chillies depending on your preferences.


Does it taste _really_ sweet? I had some pasta mixed with yoghurt the other day I think and it's so sweet!

----------


## blazeofglory

We have a different dish, something we have unique in the world. Daal, Bhat and tarkari. 

Of course this is our typical food habit that we want it every where. Even we are abroad we like. 

And that is cooking!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Does it taste _really_ sweet? I had some pasta mixed with yoghurt the other day I think and it's so sweet!


No, not sweet at all! The garlic and gherkin make it a rather savoury dish actually. Ideal for summer days.




> Daal, Bhat and tarkari.


Translation, my good man, translation!  :Tongue: 

Guessing daal is lentils and tarkari is vegetables (from my feeble Persian) but...?

----------


## kasie

Poached trout, new potatoes, asparagus - I'm living it up tonight! The second fillet of trout and the cold tatties will go with salad tomorrow.  :Wink:

----------


## rachel_bookworm

I am cooking Pizza Hut...

1. Find Menu

2. Pick pizza base

3. Pick flavour / topping combo

4. Ring the 11 digit number on the menu and order

5. (Sit and) simmer 20 - 30 mins (which will turn into 45 at least)

6. Pay the spotty teen who is delivering that night (tip optional - recommended to the satisfaction of service) 

7. ENJOY!!



No really, I'm an awesome cook. Just extremely lazy today  :Smile:  TGIF and all that!!

----------


## mickitaz

steamed clams and garlic butter sauce...mmmmm

----------


## Virgil

I'm lazy too tonight.  :Blush:  We ordered Chinese food tonight.

----------


## Dori

Pasta, butter, grated parmesan cheese. Nothing more, nothing less. I eat simply sometimes.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

salad  :Biggrin: 

lettuce leaves 
celery
thinly sliced tomatoes
broccoli
some vinegar

enjoy: it's very lo-cal (actually this is what i cook every day  :FRlol: )

----------


## wilbur lim

Another alternative to cook if you do not have the ability to cook is in your knowledge.

----------


## Madhuri

> No, not sweet at all! The garlic and gherkin make it a rather savoury dish actually. Ideal for summer days.
> 
> Translation, my good man, translation! 
> 
> Guessing daal is lentils and tarkari is vegetables (from my feeble Persian) but...?



Dal -- Pulses
tarkari -- vegetables (cooked or raw). It is aslo called as sabzi
bhat -- rice

I will be cooking _Rajma_ (kidney beans) curry and rice, one of my favourite dish.

To make Rajma curry

Ingredients : Rajma, onions, tomato, green chillies, ginger, garlic

-- Soak rajma overnight in water
-- boil it in the pressure cooker, until it becomes soft.

Step1 - make a paste of onions
step 2 -- make a paste of tomato, green chillies, ginger, garlic, all mixed in one.
Step3 -- heat some cooking oil in the pressure cooker
step4 -- cook the onion paste until golden brown
step5 -- add the tomato paste in it and cook some more until the paste starts sticking to the cooker bottom.
step6 -- add salt as required
step7 -- add turmeric, for colour (it is optional)
step8 -- add the boiled rajma
step9 -- add some water

cook for say 15 mins until everything is mixed and becomes a curry.

eat it with rice.

----------


## Scheherazade

> It is aslo called as sabzi


Thought _sabzi_ was only spinach (at least it is in Persian)... Thanks for that Madhuri!  :Smile: 

Tonight's dinner was from Lazy Central: smoked salmon with cream cheese, cucumber and lemon slices with fresh French stick bread. Obviously, there is no preparation required but everyone thinks it is a treat! 

Hurray for me!  :Tongue:

----------


## pussnboots

linguine with spaghetti sauce ( sauce is homemade)

----------


## Madhuri

> Thought _sabzi_ was only spinach (at least it is in Persian)... Thanks for that Madhuri!


Spinach -- _Palak_

----------


## Bakiryu

steamed veggies and some lo-cal juice  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

Deer roast, pink eye purple hulled peas, potatoes, green beans, rolls. Apple pie if I get to it, but I just keep sitting her surfing lit net.

----------


## Niamh

I was very naughty. I didnt cook tonight.  :Blush:  popped into the local chinese and got myself a 3in1 (fried rice, chips and curry sauce in a tray) its my really downfall. :Blush: 
But i'll cook something real good tomorrow i promise! maybe even a rissotto! :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> I was very naughty. I didnt cook tonight.  popped into the local chinese and got myself a 3in1 (fried rice, chips and curry sauce in a tray) its my really downfall.


Tut tut tut! *wags finger*

----------


## Niamh

> Tut tut tut! *wags finger*


 :Blush: 

Did i tell you i ended up making a mushroom risotto on wednesday after i was inquiring about it? :Biggrin:  It was yummy! and i threw in some prawns too! damn proud of it! :Biggrin:  I had four different types of mushroons and i actually used a courgette! think that veg could seriously grow on me! and i see what you mean by versitility of that veg.

----------


## Nightshade

told you courgettes were a magic ingredient!

----------


## Niamh

yes they are magical!  :Biggrin:  had courgette with my dinner three days in a row! :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

You guys should try shallow frying courgette slices and serving them with garlic yoghurt (along with peppers and aubergine slices). It is gorgeous!

----------


## Nightshade

Hmmmmm sounds yummy... Im a fan of courgette beshmel and of course courgette salad and my flat mate used to add courgettes to boglonese sauce.

----------


## Scheherazade

Vegetarian lasagna with courgette tastes divine too!

----------


## Tournesol

Pineapple Chow!

This isn't actually a cooked dish - just fresh fruit with some herbs...here's how it's done:

1. chop freshly peeled pineapple into large chunks
2. blend cilantro, 1 clove of garlic, pinch of salt, half of a fresh hot pepper [habanero, if you dare!]
3. mix together all ingredients, and serve immediately.
4. you'll discover taste buds you never had!! ;-)

----------


## InspireMe

mashed potatoes with steak and green beans...
with a korean side dish of pickled cucumbers and a little bit of rice. 

my meals are always mixed between the asian culture and the caucasian culture :P

----------


## papayahed

> Vegetarian lasagna with courgette tastes divine too!


I had to google to find out what courgette was - it's zucchini!! I have a fabulous zucchini bread recipe.

----------


## Dori

Well let's see...I took a tube of pork sausage out of the freezer, defrosted it, cut it into hamburger-like slices, threw 'em on the George Foremen grill, sliced some extra sharp Cheddar cheese and threw that onto my "burgers", took 'em off the grill and put them on hamburger buns, add ketchup and spicy brown mustard, and voila! 

I am an artist when it comes to cooking.  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

> I had to google to find out what courgette was - it's zucchini!! I have a fabulous zucchini bread recipe.


It is indeed maybe we should have a thread dedicated to this glorious fruit , eh?

----------


## motherhubbard

> I had to google to find out what courgette was - it's zucchini!! I have a fabulous zucchini bread recipe.


I was afraid I was the only person who didn't know what courgette was! I made some cookies with zucchini Saturday. They were going to be muffins, but I didn't want to have to wash the muffin pan when I was done so I made these giant mounds of cookies. They could have used some more honey

----------


## Dori

> I had to google to find out what courgette was - it's zucchini!! I have a fabulous zucchini bread recipe.


I love zucchini bread!  :Biggrin:

----------


## wilbur lim

I am going to make my bread,with a topping of salad and mayonnaise.That creamy and palatable bread is worth a try.

----------


## Niamh

> You guys should try shallow frying courgette slices and serving them with garlic yoghurt (along with peppers and aubergine slices). It is gorgeous!





> Vegetarian lasagna with courgette tastes divine too!


both of these sound yum!  :Biggrin: 



> I had to google to find out what courgette was - it's zucchini!! I have a fabulous zucchini bread recipe.


feel free to PM me that recipe!

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice salad (chopped red onion, peppers, cucumbers, quartered cherry tomatoes and sweetcorn mixed with boiled rice - even Uncle Ben's microwaveable will do; add a little salt and balsamic vinegar to taste) and watermelon slices.

I love the look of this salad because it is so colourful.

----------


## Nightshade

Chicken in tomato sauce, sambosas ( meat and cheese) , and salad, oh and rice

----------


## papayahed

Chicken, spinach, and farfelle (Villa Bertolli frozen dinner) w/ a nice Kabinett.

I know in theory I could make the same thing from scratch but it's so much easier to open the bag and heat.

----------


## Niamh

goingto go sort out a mushroom rissotto for dinner! It is so much nicer with long grain rice than rissotto rice.  :Nod: 
(oh and that had courgette in it too!)

----------


## Scheherazade

Made some kind of vegetarian hot pot with cubed potatoes and Quorn (added a little canned mixed vegetabled too just to sneak in for those who would not have those otherwise), served with Moroccon style couscous (an absolute cheat, of course; right out of a pack: only added boiling water to "make" it). 

Followed by watermelon.

----------


## Sarida

I'm not cooking, but bbq chicken, fries, and carrots.

----------


## mickitaz

Hawaiian marinated chicken with wild rice and peas and carrots.

----------


## motherhubbard

I had to google Quorn and found that I would have to drive 1.5 hours to get some.

----------


## Madhuri

I will be making

Chana dal with lauki and chapati



The green vegetable is _lauki_ and _chana dal_ is a type of pulse.

Today is a holiday, and I am in the mood of cooking. I just now made _Nariyal Ladoo_ (coconut ladoo). Its a type of dessert.

looks like this :  

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  I have already had several  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I had to google Quorn and found that I would have to drive 1.5 hours to get some.


That is interesting; we can get them almost at every major supermarket. Now they have an amazing range as well, which makes my job in the kitchen much easier (not a vegetarian as such but trying to limit our meat in take):

http://www.quorn.co.uk/CMSPage.aspx?ssbid=2

Their "beef" and "lamb" taste amazing!


> I will be making
> 
> Chana dal with lauki and chapati
> 
> Today is a holiday, and I am in the mood of cooking. I just now made _Nariyal Ladoo_ (coconut ladoo). Its a type of dessert.


Recipes, recipes, recipes!  :Smile: 


I think today we will be having one of my all-time favorites: Left overs topped with something easy! Maybe hotpot with rice.  :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

Pork chops with cinnamon apples, buttered noodles, and greenbeans (I think) :Smile:  Can't wait, it is one of my husband's favorite meals.

----------


## Nightshade

courgette in tomato and beef sauce, rice and green salad and maybe if Im feekling very nice yougert salad too.




> Recipes, recipes, recipes!


couldnt have said it better myself, scher!!! 
gimme gimme gimme !

----------


## novelsryou

Probably leftovers from the Labor Day picnic. Ribs, baked beans, pasta salad, key lime pie.

----------


## Niamh

Shepard Pie. I i didnt even make it for myself! I had left over Mushroom rissotto with Courgette and peas.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I think today we will be having one of my all-time favorites: Left overs topped with something easy! Maybe hotpot with rice.


Well, had a change of plan. While I was frying the mince meat to be stored in the freezer, the folks assumed that it was for dinner so demanded pasta with mince meat, followed by strawberries and watermelon.

----------


## Nightshade

> Well, had a change of plan. While I was frying the mince meat to be stored in the freezer, the folks assumed that it was for dinner so demanded pasta with mince meat, followed by strawberries and watermelon.


 :FRlol: 
I forgot to mention the cake! we had birthday cake, it was supposed to be a penguinbut instead became a FANTASTIC amazing owl... :Rolleyes:

----------


## GyneGnosis

PB&J Sammich. 


Pretty straight forward.

----------


## kilted exile

Pepper , Mushroom & Cheese Omlette (possibly with bacon bits as well)

----------


## papayahed

Lucky Charms

----------


## Madhuri

*Nariyal Ladoo*

This will make about 25-30 pieces of ladoo.

*Ingredients*

2 to 2 1/2 cups -- Coconut powder
1 cup -- Khowa (dried whole milk). Its a solid ingredient, not a powder.
1/2 cup -- milk
10 tsp -- Sugar
2-3 pinches -- powdered cardamom

*Process*

1) Heat a pan (kadhai), and put coconut and sugar in it; stir it on a low flame.

2) Add khowa to the mixture; keep stirring until the ingredients mix, and it looks somewhat cooked. The mixture will turn slight brownish.

3) Add milk and cardamom. The mixture will now look like a paste. Keep on stirring until the milk dries up and the mixture looks sticky and solid.

4) Now, make round ladoos in the palm of your hand.

5) Once done, sprinkle some coconut powder over each ladoo, so it sticks.

Keep in the fridge, and let it cool.

It will look just like the ones in the picture above.

The recipe for Dal will be coming soon.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Today, I cooked-- Carofurely  :Smile: 
Carrots, Japanese Tofu, Parsley, Tomato sauce and some herbs. Simmer everything and serve with a smile!  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> 1 cup -- Khowa (dried whole milk). Its a solid ingredient, not a powder.


Thank you very much, Madhuri.  :Smile:  I am not sure if dried milk is available as "solid". I know it comes as powder but I will still check the stores. This recipe reminds me of one of my mother's recipes but it was chocolate balls covered with coconut pieces. I will look this one up too! 


As for tonight, I was hoping to plan pasta with tuna but now that I got the main ingredients ready, I cannot find the recipe for it. I know the sauce for tuna involved tomato puree, a little butter and some herbs but that is all I can remember.

Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions?

----------


## Niamh

Had a salmon Encroute. (i think thats what its called!)

----------


## Madhuri

> Thank you very much, Madhuri.  I am not sure if dried milk is available as "solid". I know it comes as powder but I will still check the stores. This recipe reminds me of one of my mother's recipes but it was chocolate balls covered with coconut pieces. I will look this one up too!


You are welcome  :Smile: 

You may get it at any Indian sweet shop. Here, its not available at stores; we have to ask for it a day in advance from the sweet shop. You may give that a try. I am not sure if the powedered khowa will taste the same as the solid one, but, if it is the same then no problem in using the powdered one.

----------


## mickitaz

homemade chili ... hmmm good.  :Wink:

----------


## blazeofglory

We simple Dal, Bhat, tarkari and achar, a typical Nepali dish.

----------


## Scheherazade

> You are welcome 
> 
> You may get it at any Indian sweet shop. Here, its not available at stores; we have to ask for it a day in advance from the sweet shop. You may give that a try. I am not sure if the powedered khowa will taste the same as the solid one, but, if it is the same then no problem in using the powdered one.


I will give it a try with the powder and see how it goes.

Last night, I could not find the recipe I was looking for so at the end I made up one myself with tuna flakes, chopped onion, tomatoes, tomato puree, garlic and basil. It was quite alright.

As for tonight, I have no idea; just got back from work and not in the mood to worry about that yet.

----------


## motherhubbard

we are having breakfast - Sausage, eggs, pancakes, fruit, and celery

----------


## Niamh

thai green curry

----------


## kilted exile

Sausage Rolls, Macaroni pasta salad & a 1L carton of milk

----------


## blazeofglory

Vegetables and something really delicious

----------


## Scheherazade

> Vegetables and something really delicious


I am going to make something even more delicious but not telling you what it is either!

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice with chicken stock served with some kind of chicken and potato korma and yoghurt.

----------


## Nightshade

home made ( or rather school made) pizza courtesy of year 8 food tech homework :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

tuna surprise.  :Sick: 

surprise! it's disgusting.

----------


## Nightshade

Pasta with yellow peppers mushrooms onions and green pesto added to the left over red pasta sauce I found waiting for me when I got home...

----------


## motherhubbard

baked ham, green beans, corn, potato pancakes...yum

----------


## Scheherazade

Stuffed peppers (rice and mince beef) with yoghurt.

----------


## motherhubbard

OH! I haven't done stuffed peppers in a long time. I'll have to put that on the list

----------


## Virgil

My wonderful wife made a scallops and spinich with a garlic tomato sauce tonight. Deeelicious.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Chicken parmesan, with spaghetti and steamed veggies. yummm

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I just nuked some of my mom's Chicken Satay.

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best meal I've had in weeks!!!!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## clumsy angelle

I won't cook. I'm planning to eat raw fruits this evening :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Egyptian potatoes and rice, followed by walnut cake and icecream...yuuuuuuuuum  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Roast chicken with roast potatoes and steamed vegetables (broccoli, carrots and sweetcorn).

Gotta love Fridays!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Equality72521

Ummm. That hasn't been decided yet, but it's tentatively going to be steak with vegetable goodness

----------


## Nightshade

Hazelnut choclate plum cake... cant wait to see what it comes out as?

----------


## ntropyincarnate

i have a strong urge to make buttermilk biscuits (weird, i don't usually like to cook). but we're almost out of flour... :Frown:

----------


## Shalot

burgers on the grill  :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nightshade

> Hazelnut choclate plum cake... cant wait to see what it comes out as?


ok its gorg, officially on the delightfully wicked list...yumm yumm  :Biggrin:  here is the recipie I Used
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/7...chocolate-tart
but a note of warning I mixed sweet and sour plums by accident dont use the sour ones its a touch too sour. 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Pilaf with bulgur wheat served with meatballs and vegetables (diced potatoes and carrots with peas).

Later on fruit salad.

----------


## applepie

Very likely pork with a creamy mustard sauce, buttered noodles, and greenbeans. Nothing fancy, but it is oh so good :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Niamhs Mushroom Risotto.
Courgette (half)
Mushrooms (button, shi'taki, Chestnut and Chanterelle)
Peas
Rice
one veg and one chicken stock cube
water
Olive oil
Garlic
coriander
Parsley
Pepper
Crushed chillies
Paprika.

Heat oil with garlic, parsley, coriander, crushed chillies and garlic in pot.
Add rice and stir for two minutes.
boil water and mix in stock cubes. slowly add bit by bit to pot with rice. leave to simmer.
Chop courgette and mushrooms. Add with peas when only a small amount of stock is left in pot for rice. add pepper and small sprinkle of paprika for extra flavour.
cook till veg and rice is soft, and stock reduced to a creamy sauce around rice.
Serve!

Prawns go lovely with this!

----------


## kiz_paws

1. Hearty vegetable barley soup, chockful of yummy vegetables cut in huge chunks.
2. Garlic bagels (slice bagel, butter, sprinkle lots of garlic powder on top, sprinkle parsley a-plenty and a dash of pepper. Yes, I said pepper, lol) Tightly cover with foil and bake 325 F for 28-20 min.
3. White wine (natch, a Chilean variety)
4. Soy Ice "creme" with chocolate sauce.
5. Tim Horton's Coffee a-plenty

(My dad is coming to dine with us)  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

I just want a grilled ham and cheese sandwich. maybe some baked lays, too.

----------


## papayahed

I made Chicken Cacciatore, turned out pretty good.

----------


## Scheherazade

No specific name for this one (just rummaging the cupboards):

Beef styles Quorn pieces cooked in tomato sauce with chickpeas, cubed potatoes and carrots (seasoned especially with curry powder and garam masala). Might make a little rice for those who would like to have it on the side).

----------


## Niamh

cooked risotto once again. put lots of paprika in this time. yumm!

----------


## grace86

Left over home made chili and corn bread. I am trying to perfect my recipe!

----------


## bree

Pasta with ham, leeks and cheese sauce

----------


## pussnboots

> Left over home made chili and corn bread. I am trying to perfect my recipe!


once you perfect it, how bout posting it in the group thread on recipes.

I created a new dish for dinner tonight. I sauted some cauliflower, string beans, carrots and mushrooms in soy sauce and some kind of chinese sauce. Then put up some Quinoa (first time trying this grain). Once that was done I layered a baking dish with the quinoa, then put the vegetables on top. Sprinkled some parmesan cheese and bread crumbs on top. Will then bake it. Hopefully it will taste yummy. It looks yummy at least.

----------


## Bakiryu

leftover um, "arroz frito" i think that translated as fried rice even though the rice isn't actually fried.

----------


## princesspoppi

Nothing! All I want is some chocolate icecream

----------


## Nightshade

Well for lunch today I had roast veg ( with thyme) and pan toasted cottage cheese sandwich which Im actually impressed with becuase I wasnt convinced when my flatmate told me I could make toasted cheese sandwhices in a frying pan! 
 :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## billyjack

i like to make a big dish of something on sunday that will keep all week so i dont have to cook during the week (i live alone). did rice and beans for a few months but now I'm sick of that. any affordable ideas? I'm drawing a blank and will be resorting to tuna, tortilla chips and salsa for dinner.

----------


## Nightshade

tuna goes quite nicely with rice depending on what spice you have... mind you rice is expensive now.. you might try the OK chef thread.
fo more recipes  :Biggrin:

----------


## billyjack

> tuna goes quite nicely with rice depending on what spice you have... mind you rice is expensive now.. you might try the OK chef thread.
> fo more recipes


you make me smile

----------


## Scheherazade

Couscous with left overs from last night (Quorn beef and vegetables).

----------


## Niamh

Fish.

----------


## pussnboots

I think I'll make chicken and for my hubby he can have meatballs, sausage and beef ribs.

----------


## Niamh

chicken and leek. yummy recipe my mam got out of the Aussie edition of Thats Life! magazine. cheap and cheerful!

----------


## kiz_paws

> Well for lunch today I had roast veg ( with thyme) and pan toasted cottage cheese sandwich which Im actually impressed with becuase I wasnt convinced when my flatmate told me I could make toasted cheese sandwhices in a frying pan!


Hey, this sounds REALLY good!  :Thumbs Up: 

Tonight is the weekly run for SUSHI!

Yippery-a-doody!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## pussnboots

salmon with pasta in olive oil and garlic

----------


## Bakiryu

we made caldoza.

it's like a soup but when stuff like ñame and yucca and such on it, as many veggies as possible, even corn!

----------


## toni

What are "ñame and yucca," Baki ?

----------


## vheissu

stir fry with chicken. And I'm not cooking  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

> What are "ñame and yucca," Baki ?


i wasn't sure, so i found a spanish to english translator, apparently a ñame is something called a yam (sp?). While yucca is also called a Manioc or Cassava.

( :FRlol:  before that i though yams and ñames were different things!)

----------


## Scheherazade

Home made lentil soup and something easy (no idea what that will be yet).

----------


## maraki16

i'd like to eat greek souvlaki...

----------


## pussnboots

me thinks I will make some pasta with mussels

----------


## Scheherazade

Roast beef with roast potatoes, steamed vegetables (broccoli, carrots and sweetcorn) and gravy... Followed by ice cream and grapes... and some sweets, hopefully!  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Risotto with courgette and plenty of parmesan.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I've got my 7 hour "Ghost Hunters Live" event tonight. I just may order a pizza.  :Biggrin:  Although those subs that Dominoes are selling now look tasty.  :Smile:

----------


## bree

Not sure, can't be bothered tonight, probably just a jacket potato with fish

----------


## Josef K

Papa Murphy's extra cheese pizza and a thin crust veggie pizza with white sauce

----------


## kiz_paws

Wild rice and stir fried veggies in a thickened sauce with white flat pancake thingies (to roll the veggies in, kinda sorta?)  :Tongue: 

AND




*CHOCOLATE CHOCOLATE CHOCOLATE*

----------


## vheissu

Not actually cooking tonight, but I do have a question which involves cooking (and couldn't think of another thread to put this in  :Wink:  )

Have you ever used silicone pans? I've seen one for muffins and another for cakes and I'm so tempted to get one! But I'm just not sure as to whether they're actually worth it...

thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Not actually cooking tonight, but I do have a question which involves cooking (and couldn't think of another thread to put this in  )
> 
> Have you ever used silicone pans? I've seen one for muffins and another for cakes and I'm so tempted to get one! But I'm just not sure as to whether they're actually worth it...
> 
> thanks


I know I'll sound zany, but I personally don't trust them. There is just something about the old fashioned stainless steel and glass that appeals to me in that they are not chemicals, nor are they chemically treated, which is an issue to me. And I have to wonder, you know? Anyhow, that is my thought, Vheissu. I am sure that many people do use the silicone stuff -- I've heard that with that kind of cookware the food just 'pops' out of the pans and they are easy to clean. But I am suspicious, je suppose ...

----------


## vheissu

> I know I'll sound zany, but I personally don't trust them. There is just something about the old fashioned stainless steel and glass that appeals to me in that they are not chemicals, nor are they chemically treated, which is an issue to me. And I have to wonder, you know? Anyhow, that is my thought, Vheissu. I am sure that many people do use the silicone stuff -- I've heard that with that kind of cookware the food just 'pops' out of the pans and they are easy to clean. But I am suspicious, je suppose ...



Thanks Kiz. To tell you the truth, stainless steel ones *do* have a certain something more...traditional let's say. I was just curious about the silicone ones because I don't know anyone who's ever used one.
I think I might have to fork out whatever the price is for a steel one, since I do like baking and it's not going to go to waste.... :Smile:

----------


## Chava

For once, Work is going to get us dinner! Yum, usually top-delicious sandwiches and salads with fresh smoothies... you betcha!
So, i'm making a chocolate cake to bring them for desert... And We're talking chocolate killer here... (heavy stuff)

----------


## Janine

Probably having chicken (boneless/skinless) baked in tomato basil sauce in the oven with a layer of mozzella cheese melted on top - this is my old standby, but at least I grew the basil; then froze it in containers with sauce and other herbs and tasty ingredients. The flavor is really good, being home grown basil. The whole meal is so easy to whip up and I usually make angel hair pasta to go with it...just use a little sauce on that. 

I have used silverstone frying pans, if that is what you two have been talking about. I don't think they are bad for you, if you make sure you use them as directed - I only have one actually and it is new - a fry pan - which I make my eggs in, for breakfast. Cleanup is a breeze. If you set the heat too high and burn the silverstone coating, then it is bad for you; and you want to avoid older pans where the silverstone begins to chip off or flake up...no one wants to eat that stuff...that would be a health hazzard. I buy a new one immediately, when any bit of wear begins to appear; they are not that expensive; one will last you a long time if used correctly. For other type pans, I use only stainless steel and glass. For in the oven I use Corningware of Pyrex generally.

----------


## Niamh

fish cakes.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Leftover chicken and dumplings.

----------


## Scheherazade

Some kind of chicken soup and French bread.

----------


## pussnboots

homemade pizza

----------


## Scheherazade

Vegetarian meatballs and potatoes in sauce with rice... and yoghurt.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Veggie curry!!!

First: chop and sautee your favourite selection of vegetables in olive oil.

Then: coat bottom of pan heated on medium heat with curry paste of your choosing. Then add coconut milk and stir to create a sauce. Add veggies (and meat, if you like) and tofu, cook until piping hot, then serve on bed of basmati rice.

----------


## Joreads

I only just had breakfast - but even so I hope it is not me

----------


## pussnboots

either homemade pizza or chicken

----------


## motherhubbard

I just took a big bread pudding out of the oven

----------


## vheissu

Lasagne!  :Biggrin:

----------


## pussnboots

baked ziti

----------


## RG57

gammon and chips.

What's baked ziti?

----------


## Scheherazade

Yes, what is baked ziti and how do you make bread pudding?

Please give us short recipes!

We are having smoked salmon with cream cheese, cucumbers and fresh bread.

I am so desperate to learn how to make bread but mine always tastes like "doughy" if that makes sense. :-/

----------


## Virgil

Leftovers!!! It's the day after Thanksgiving, what else would there be.  :Wink:

----------


## papayahed

Buddy's pizza.

----------


## Virgil

> Buddy's pizza.


Finished all the turkey from yesterday? Or did you get sick of it?

----------


## Shalot

Made spaghetti and foccacia bread. Then I made chocolate peanut butter candy. But, the stove eye broke in the middle of me dipping the peanut butter balls in the chocolate, so I couldn't figure out why the consistency of the chocolate was changing for a while, and the last balls I made were not so pretty looking. Actually, none of them were that pretty - you don't get uniform pieces of candy when it's handmade and you're rolling it out by hand and you didn't realize that you don't have a dipping thingie after you've already gotten started... :Rolleyes: But the last pieces of candy look even worse... but it tastes okay.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta and chicken in tomato sauce with green salad.

----------


## Niamh

Thai Green Curry. Hot!

----------


## papayahed

> Finished all the turkey from yesterday? Or did you get sick of it?


I just can't pass up Buddy's pizza, epecially since I can only get it at home.

----------


## kilted exile

Pasta with steak & portobello mushrooms

----------


## Scheherazade

Two-coloured rice and beef khorma with vegetables.

----------


## Chava

Indescribable Norwegian fish dish, with rice, and carrots

----------


## pussnboots

potato pie

----------


## Nightshade

> Two-coloured rice and beef khorma with vegetables.


jar korma or home made... recipie!!!!!! ditto the rice, how do you color it ?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

meatloaf and scalloped potatoes.

----------


## jhonerliz

fried chicken

----------


## Sapphire

Rice with nuts, maybe some egg... I have yet to find some vegetables to go with it

----------


## Madhuri

Palak Paneer and roti  :Biggrin:  yummy





What I made is too much in quantity, so i'll have it for lunch and dinner.

----------


## Niamh

Mushroom Ravioli topped in a creamy white sauce with cracked pepper.

----------


## pussnboots

Turkey Burgers but haven't decided on a side dish yet

----------


## Virgil

> Turkey Burgers but haven't decided on a side dish yet


Oh I put out a recipoe for turkey burgers in my blog a while back. 
http://www.online-literature.com/forums/blog.php?b=7292

----------


## Niamh

Tonights dinner was fresh cod with peas and mash potatoes.

----------


## Scheherazade

Homemade lentil soup with fresh bread to be followed by melon and watermelon.

I still cannot make bread at home :-/ It tastes like dough no matter which recipe I try so it will have to come from the shop.

----------


## Niamh

Gruyere (sp?) quorn escalope with potatoes.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Tonights dinner was fresh cod with peas and mash potatoes.


Oooh....cod with mashed potatoes. Sounds good.  :Nod:  I could do without the peas, though.  :Sick:  I get chills thinking about them. 


I don't know yet. It is almost 6:30 already. I suppose I could come up with something. Tomato soup sounds good. But then so does chicken parmagiana. I think that I may just have the latter.  :Smile:  It really doesn't matter which one I choose because I'll end up with heartburn either way.  :Rolleyes:  Oh, the sacrifices I make for good food!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Hmm, rice and vegetable wok. In my sexy new red Wok.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Tonights dinner was fresh cod with peas and mash potatoes.


Oh, I might make this tomorrow night. Love fish and mash.


As for tonight, I need something easy because I created too much work for myself at home. We might have jacket potatoes and chilli...

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta served with vegetarian meatballs and vegetables cooked in sauce.

Followed by watermelon and melon balls.

----------


## damaris77

Hotdog with salad. Strawberries for dessert

----------


## Madhuri

palak-dal and roti...  :Biggrin: 

and maybe matar-paneer, if not tonight then i'll make it tomorrow...

----------


## Scheherazade

Had enchilladas and salad (and olives with feta cheese - just because I cannot resist them).

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta salad with all vegetables available at home (sweetcorn, carrots, peppers, lettuce, cucumber) topped with grated hallumi cheese (might add a dash of balsamic vinegar as well).

----------


## Chava

Soup, and fresh garlic bread.  :Smile:  mm

----------


## Shalot

Hamburgers on the Grill

----------


## Madhuri

palak (spinach) kabab...

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with meatballs and vegetables in tomato sauce.

Followed by mint tea and red grapes.

----------


## Virgil

Wifey is making prok chops and sauted string beans. I'm late for dinner as I type.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Wifey is making *prok* chops and *sauted* string beans. I'm late for dinner as I type.


What are *prok* chops and how do you *saut* string beans?

Are those American delicacies?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

tonight i had mushroom ravioli in a white sauce.

----------


## Virgil

> What are *prok* chops and how do you *saut* string beans?
> 
> Are those American delicacies?


 :FRlol:  I meant pork chops and sauted string beans (actually it turned to be asparagus; they looked like string beans when I passed by the oven). Smart aleck.  :Wink:  I was late and being called and I was rushing. 




> tonight i had mushroom ravioli in a white sauce.


Oh that sounds delicious. I don't usually care for white souces but with mushroom ravioli I think it would go great.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I meant *portk* chops. Smart aleck.


And *portk* chops are...

 :Biggrin: 

Hey, you edited! Lucky for me, I captured it in the quotes!  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> And *portk* chops are...


 :FRlol:  You got to that before I edited. What were you waiting for me?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

I had potatoes and onions with cream ( there is a debate on going in my house as to what exactly these are called we have always just called them mama's potatoes) with stilton added , brochli, carrots, beans, pickled beetroot, fish and home made lemonade. 
Celebratory food!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stargazer86

> Pasta served with vegetarian meatballs and vegetables cooked in sauce.
> 
> Followed by watermelon and melon balls.


What do you use to make vegetarian meatballs?

I have this recipe for yummy rice and meatballs with creamy sauce. I'd like for my grandmother to try it, but she's vegetarian.

My meatball recipe is pretty simple: 1lb ground beef, 1 cup chopped onions, 3 cups rice krispies, salt & pepper mixed all together.
Any suggestions on how to alter it so it's more animal friendly? I've never seen fake ground beef...

And for anyone interested in the rest of the recipe (its quite simple)
Mix all afore mentioned ingredients and roll into balls about 1 1/2". Brown in a pan over a bit of cooking oil. Remove from heat, drain grease from pan. If the meatballs are too greasy, you may want to pat them with a papertowel. Put 1 cup milk and one can of cream of chicken soup (or cream of mushroom but I prefer the chicken) in the pan. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, add meatballs and cover. Let them cook for about 15 minutes. Turn meatballs halfway through for flavoring. Serve meatballs and sauce over rice (I like Jasmine rice best)

I'm always interested in trying out new (simple and tasty) recipes if any of you wouldn't mind sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> What do you use to make vegetarian meatballs?


http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...a%3DN%26um%3D1


Tonight's menu is a mix of different cuisines: Lentil soup, lasagna, pasta with chili con carne, cheese topped nachos, dips (salad, guacamole, sourcream with chive), green salad and fruit salad (strawberries, pineapple and grapes) with cream. Probably there will be wine for those who prefer it.

Of course it all depends on someone spending sometime in the kitchen to make them! 

 :Wink:

----------


## Stargazer86

I'm buying sushi! 

Miso soup, veggie tempura, deep fried Philedelphia rolls (omg these are amazing), California rolls, Unagi, Egg, and tuna yum yum

I wish I knew how to make veggie tempura though  :Frown:  anyone know how?

----------


## Scheherazade

Tonight we has rice noodle stir fry with beef, mushroom, carrots and soy sauce.

Afterwards, melon and watermelon slices.

----------


## Cassandra-lee

KFC! I know, eh? Disgusting but oh so yummy.

----------


## Scheherazade

> KFC! I know, eh? Disgusting but oh so yummy.


*shudders*

I am not a chicken fan anyway but KFC... All that deep fried skin...

*shudders again*

----------


## kilted exile

crab cakes, steamed bean & carrot medley. Big glass of milk

----------


## Niamh

tonights dinner is niamhie burgers and savoury rice. (easy on the crushed chillis this time of course!  :Biggrin:  )




> KFC! I know, eh? Disgusting but oh so yummy.


I'm thinking of what to get for lunch... this sounds like a good idea!  :Biggrin:  popcorn chicken, chips and gravy... ummmm.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with some kind of tomato sauce, I think. And mixed salad. Probably some grapes afterwards.

----------


## vheissu

Risotto with prawns and saffron.

----------


## motherhubbard

big salad with grilled southwestern chicken breast and homemade bread.

----------


## Niamh

> Risotto with prawns and saffron.


Yummm... never thought of saffron in Risotto... i ususally add paprika. Must get some and try.

----------


## Scheherazade

Talking of prawns... Over the weekend, I had dinner out and tried prawn skewers. They were delicious (and very spicy). Does anyone have a recipe for this?

----------


## Scheherazade

WW pizza with lots of salad and fruit.

----------


## kilted exile

leftover beef & italian sausage pasta

----------


## Chava

Butter roasted salmon with rice, and a fresh green salad with olive oil and balsamico. And then home baked cake for desert

----------


## pussnboots

whole wheat pasta, turkey meatballs and salad

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

fish: covered in flour, then in egg, then in cornmeal and fried in vegetable oil. 

Homemade tarter sauce (mayonaise, pickles, pickle juice, lemon juice, onions, horseradish)

Steamed rice

Strawberry zinfendale 

homemade banana cream pie.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

fried rice (mixed with onions, green peppers and bacon)

and lean chicken breast cooked on the George Foreman Grill.

Corona with lime to drink.

----------


## billl

tonight i had lettuce, which i always just eat by pulling 2-5 leaves off of the head, and eating them right there, standing in the kitchen. i usually do that once or twice a day, but this time the leaves were enormous (just needed 2), and, for the first time, i squeezed some sriracha sauce on each bit right before i ate it. it was amazing.

and i had a pb sandwich and some yogurt.

----------


## Zee.

I had a veggie fritter, an orange and an english breakfast tea without sugar.  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

we are having a fish fry

----------


## Madhuri

fried kala chana and roti

----------


## Niamh

I am going to attempt theses!



Arancini's!

----------


## Joreads

Niamh how did you go?

I had dinner out tonight Garlic Chicken and rice along with Fish Cakes (I love Thai Food)

----------


## Zee.

... i had a jar of nutella

----------


## mikemaster70

ice cream wooooo!!

----------


## Stargazer86

Something simple: bowtie pasta with garlic alfredo sauce, chopped onions, broccoli, and salami bits. Probably a salad to go with it

----------


## pussnboots

grilled london broil, corn on the cob and something else that I haven't decided on yet

----------


## Stargazer86

> grilled london broil, corn on the cob and something else that I haven't decided on yet


mmm that sounds tasty! Will you save me some leftovers?  :Biggrin:

----------


## islandclimber

I don't know what to make for dinner!!  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I don't know what to make for dinner!!


Have a steak  :Biggrin:  That's what I would make. 

As it is, I'm having leftover Thai from last night.

----------


## islandclimber

> Have a steak  That's what I would make. 
> 
> As it is, I'm having leftover Thai from last night.


thank you for the suggestion Ms. "Already Knows I'm a Vegetarian"!!!!  :Tongue:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Risotto with lots of parmasan, and some honey baked salmon.

----------


## Niamh

> Niamh how did you go?
> 
> I had dinner out tonight Garlic Chicken and rice along with Fish Cakes (I love Thai Food)


Absolutely disasterous. ended up bunging them in the oven cause they just wouldnt fry. they were actually nice done that way. healthier too... just not proper arancinis and Just nothing like those arancinis from the deli by franklins in newtown.

----------


## Helga

I am making my own pizza with 4 different kinds of cheese and stir fried onion with sour cream. no sauce just this... don't know how it will be... we'll see

----------


## motherhubbard

big salad and baked potato

----------


## pussnboots

since I don't feel like cooking tonight, told the hubby we're going out for pizza. may even have some fried calamari as an appetizer. Yum, Yum!!

----------


## Olga4real

When it's so hot the best food is salad. I made it of some tomatoes, fresh cabbage, some garlic and sour cream (home made), salt and rye bred (I baked it myself).

----------


## Anza

A cake to feed 50 for a birthday party tomorrow. My dieting tummy wants it.... Mmmmm

----------


## Virgil

My wife said she's on strike tonight and will not cook.  :FRlol:  We're ordering Pizza tonight. With sausage.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Anza

> My wife said she's on strike tonight and will not cook.  We're ordering Pizza tonight. With sausage.


Yummy ^^

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Chicken Primavera for the brother and I  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken hotpot.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Chicken hotpot.


Ooh I could go for some of that! Buuutt...I'm dogsitting tonight so pizza has been ordered in!

----------


## motherhubbard

Venison stew, biscuits, and warm chunky applesauce

----------


## Helga

we only order pizza once a month, on payday and that is today... so I'll be having a pizza with garlic, paprika, olives, spinach and a whole lot of cheese... yummy yum

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Piedmont pepper halves cooked in the oven & filled with tomatoes, garlic & anchovie.
Jaime Oliver & Keith Floyd eat your hearts out!

----------


## MANICHAEAN

For tonight for the main course: Fragrant duck breasts with wild rice pilaf.

Score criss-crossed lines into two duck breasts, skin on.
Rub in garam masala and fresh root ginger.
Chill in the fridge for 30 minutes.

Heat oven 200C
Heat a heavy non-stick pan then gently fry the duck skin-side down for 10 minutes until the fat begins to run out.
Pour off the excess fat, halfway through.
Transfer to a baking dish and roast, skinside up for 10 minutes & leave to rest.

While the duck is cooking, melt butter in a pan.
Add cumin seeds & fry for 3 minutes.
Then stir in mixed basmati & wild rice for 3 minutes.

Pour over a half pint of veg stock, partly cover with a lid & simmer for 10 minutes.
When the rice is cooked and all the liquid has been absorbed, fork in sliced spring onions.

Slice the duck.
Serve with the rice.
A spoonful of chutney gives it that extra dimension as well.

Done once, its easy.
Bit like getting the hang of scrambled eggs, but another step up.

----------


## Helga

BBQ bio-tofu burgers stuffed with mushrooms, and stuffed mushrooms, I love mushrooms

----------


## Niamh

okay a choice of one of these two things for dinner.

Chicken and Mushroom Arancini's (baked instead of fried)

or

Cheese and herb breaded Salmon escalopes on a bed of rice with Sweet Chilli sauce...

----------


## Scheherazade

Had mac and cheese.

----------


## Lynne50

Had breakfast for dinner. Scrambled eggs, bacon and grits. I love grits!!

----------


## Janine

I should have made that, *Lynne*. I like grits too, but I like them sweetened a little with butter. Instead, I had leftover chicken made into a measely sandwich. Two nights ago I cooked chicken and stuffing; the stuffing was not a good idea; ever since then, I have felt sick. I put a minced clove garlic in the stuffing with fresh chives and parsley. Next time I will abandon the idea of the garlic. I could taste garlic for two days after; no lie!

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh, go on then... What are "grits"?


Had smoked salmon, soft cheese and cucumbers with bread.

----------


## papayahed

Eggs and pasta and cheese. I saw this dish on some cooking show and can't stop thinking about it.

----------


## Nightshade

Aspargus soup ( from a packet), mixed veg stew and rice and yogert salad. Oh and 5 dates. 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Last night had rice and chicken in some kind of sauce followed by mellon balls, strawberries and red grapes.

Tonight, hoping to have tacos with salad and cantaloupe slices.

Why do we ball melon only?

----------


## Helga

lasagna...

----------


## Janine

Nothing too difficult

Baked chicken breast coated with olive oil and poultry seasoning, garlic salt
Eggplant baked, coated with Italian bread crumbs and garlic powder, parm cheese
French fries, but the baked (frozen) kind

It all smells very good baking....I am hungry!

----------


## kilted exile

grilled shark steak. steamed vegetables (sugar snap peas, sundried tomatos, zuchinni) in a rosemary/olive oil kind of dressing. Then some Key Lime pie and skor bar ice-cream

----------


## Scheherazade

Had pasta with bolognese sauce followed by watermelon, melon and cantaloupe balls.

And I am going to roast corn on cob now.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Spaghetti with grated pecorino and black pepper.

----------


## Scheherazade

Had grilled chicken wraps with salad and grapes due to limited kitchen facilities today.

----------


## Niamh

might make soup and a pasta bake.... not sure yet

----------


## Niamh

Okay so because the weather is crappy i've gone with a winter root vege and rice broth stew with garlic bread.

----------


## KryStaLitsa

ppfff...Why do you all have to eat so much for dinner??And all that preparations...

I'm gonna eat yoghurt with honey and nuts...
There is no recipe for that one..!
Just mix them up in a bowl and attack with a spoon!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing.

Getting kebabs from the local Turkish shop. Simply too worn out to put something together myself.

----------


## blazeofglory

Simple Nepali dal, bhat, tarkari and acchar

----------


## Themis

Simple, err ... what? I get 'Nepali' but what about the rest? Please, explain, blazeofglory!


Rice pudding and apple sauce. (Except it isn't a sauce. And it's not a purée either. It's a.. well ... Mus. Mush, probably.

----------


## Scheherazade

Had tomato and herbs pasta bake with green salad.

----------


## Scheherazade

Two coloured rice and beef khorma with grilled chicken pieces and mushrooms.

Now that the house is less clattered, finally managed to put together some decent meal.

----------


## Scheherazade

Had roast beef and potatoes with Yorkshire pudding, steamed vegetables and gravy.

Followed by red grapes.


Morale building dinner before the new term starts!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken hot pot.

----------


## The Comedian

steak, spinach salad, corn on the cob, H20.

----------


## Scheherazade

Stuffed bell peppers served with yoghurt.

----------


## The Comedian

chili, spinach salad, H20

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

hamburger, onion and rice made into meat balls in a red sauce, with spaghetti.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with tomato and basil sauce.


> steak, spinach salad, corn on the cob, H20.





> chili, spinach salad, H20


The Comedian> What is this H-twenty you keep having?

 :Goof:

----------


## Nightshade

Bird tounge ( its a type of pasta) soup, egyptian salad, Sambosa ( very like a samosa but different pastry) cheese and meat, rice in the bream ( its a clay pot like dish often called a Tagine and the rice is cooked with milk but is savory), meat in the bream ( kind of like pot roast really except with cubed meat and lots of all spice and onions) . Followed by Bassbossa ( baked semolina and cocunut cake). We went for a very egyptian theme for the end of this years Birthday week.  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Chicken Fried Rice and Grape Kool Aid

----------


## Niamh

todays dinner was stuffed Courgettes

----------


## Scheherazade

Homemade pizza with mushrooms and chicken.

And grapes.

----------


## manolia

> Pasta with tomato and basil sauce.The Comedian> What is this H-twenty you keep having?


I think he/she means water.

Fried rice and orange juice.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I think he/she means water.


 :Tongue: 

Made pasta bake but no fruit because I haven't been shopping since Monday. :-/

----------


## Scheherazade

Beef hotpot but it wasn't one of my best efforts, to be honest. :-/

Followed by watermelon and melon.

----------


## Scheherazade

Steak, chips and mixed salad (lettuce, carrots, cucumbers and sweetcorn)... 

Afterwards, watermelon and melon, of course!

----------


## Virgil

Steak pizzaiola. I couldn't find an exact image of how I make it, but I guess this is close:

----------


## Mathor

pizza night!

----------


## The Comedian

bagels & lox, mixed veggies and Pabst Blue Ribbon

----------


## Scheherazade

> Steak pizzaiola.


Virgil, that looks absolutely delicious. Please give us the recipe! 


> bagels & lox, mixed veggies and Pabst Blue Ribbon


What is "lox"?

And I... did... not... cook tonight!!!

Was taken outside as a cheer-up and had a burger and salad  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Ordering pizza!  :Banana: 

Highlight of my day.

----------


## Virgil

My wife won't tell me. She never does. I ask when I get home and she always says you'll see.  :FRlol:  I say, why can't I know. And she says it's none of your business. And I say well I'll be eating it, so it is my business. And she says what are you going to do not eat it? And I say, well when you go to a restaurant do they just surprise you? No you know ahead of time what will come. And she says, this is no restaurant. Sit your a$$ down, wait, and be surprised.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Some noodle dish with vegetables and Eastern spices (more of a personal concoction) and watermelon and red grapes.

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil, that looks absolutely delicious. Please give us the recipe! What is "lox"?
> 
> And I... did... not... cook tonight!!!
> 
> Was taken outside as a cheer-up and had a burger and salad


I will tonight Scher, when I get home. I have to think about how I cook it.  :Smile:

----------


## Pollopicu

Turkey club on whole wheat. My homemade apple cranberry strudel. Deviled eggs. Cheese and cracker platter with a vegetable cream cheese dip. Grapes and pineapple. Beautiful coffee. 

My husband is coming home after taking care of his mom who had hip replacement surgery. So I'm making it extra special for him. I'm so lucky to have such an amazing husband.

I use to be a sous chef, so I always have to do it up royal.

----------


## The Comedian

First, I'm going to grill small slab of dead cow. Then I plan to crunch the life out of some living spinach and broccoli.

----------


## Scheherazade

The Comedian> Your recipe is full of vengeance!  :Tongue: 

I am making pasta with Bolognese sauce as a treat for someone's homecoming.

And carrot and cucumber slices... No cherry tomatoes because I devoured all of them last night as a midnight snack.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with quorn meatballs and vegetables in spicey sauce.

----------


## Niamh

Salmon Darnes serves on a bed of rice with sweet chilli sauce.

----------


## pussnboots

tuna steaks with vegetables

----------


## Niamh

chicken curry with fried rice

----------


## Scheherazade

Smoked salmon with French bread, soft cheese, cucumber and lemon slices.

Probably lots of fruit as well (grapes and watermelon).

----------


## motherhubbard

> Smoked salmon with French bread, soft cheese, cucumber and lemon slices.
> 
> Probably lots of fruit as well (grapes and watermelon).


I wish I could eat with you tonight!  :Nod:

----------


## The Comedian

Chili, garlic bread, canned corn.

----------


## motherhubbard

potato soup

----------


## Scheherazade

> I wish I could eat with you tonight!


Wish you could have!  :Smile: 

Tonight having pasta bake with carrot salad 

Followed by red grapes.

That is if someone can find their way to the kitchen!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Niamh

have a friend over tonight for food and drinks so i'm cooking the following
Autumn soup (sweet potato, butternut squash, green lentils and leeks)
Breaded Mushrooms stuffed with vegetable risotto, and topped with cheese, herbs and bread crumbs
grapes and vanilla custard topped with caramelised apples and honey.

----------


## Scheherazade

Had salmon baked in foil with steamed vegetables and potato mash.

And chocolate cookies with marzipan baked this afternoon.

----------


## The Comedian

gumbo, salad, sliced apples.

----------


## blazeofglory

Typical Nepali foods

----------


## papayahed

> Typical Nepali foods


Which are??

----------


## Scheherazade

Had enchilladas with salad and red grapes.

Love enchilladas... Easy to prepare, quick to cook but oh-my-God!

----------


## samercury

I hate coming to this thread  :Frown:  all that delicious food when the caf food is so bad around dinner time ( :Tongue: )

----------


## Stargazer86

gnocchi with meaty red sauce and grilled onions with cheese sprinkled on top. Garlic bread on the side. Perhaps a salad or some asparagus to go along with it. 
Yummy!

----------


## Maryd.

> gnocchi with meaty red sauce and grilled onions with cheese sprinkled on top. Garlic bread on the side. Perhaps a salad or some asparagus to go along with it. 
> Yummy!


Shame we are so far away, after all that, I was hoping for an invite...

----------


## Scheherazade

Tacos and salad.

----------


## skib

> Tacos and salad.


That sounds magnificent. Much better than dry roast chicken and cooked carrots. Blech.

----------


## Granny5

Rigatoni with red meat sauce, salad, French bread.

----------


## skib

That sounds really good too, actually!

----------


## Scheherazade

> That sounds magnificent. Much better than dry roast chicken and cooked carrots. Blech.





> That sounds really good too, actually!


Me thinks somebody is hungry.  :Tongue: 

Why not cook the pieces of chicken and carrots in tomato sauce with chopped potatoes? Served with rice, it would taste grand!  :Smile:

----------


## skib

> Me thinks somebody is hungry. 
> 
> Why not cook the pieces of chicken and carrots in tomato sauce with chopped potatoes? Served with rice, it would taste grand!


Aww, how'd you guess?  :FRlol: 

I love your suggestions, but unfortunately I'm not cooking so I'm afraid don't have much say!  :Blush:

----------


## motherhubbard

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots, pecan pie and apple pie - all left over.

----------


## Granny5

Hope they are as good as they were last night! Save me some pecan pie!

----------


## motherhubbard

meatloaf was better, potatoes were not. There's still plenty of pie. Come up in the morning. Cold Pecan pie is great with hot coffee. I mean really great. Especially if it's EARLY before the kids get up and the fog is still on.

----------


## Scheherazade

Two-colour rice, beef korma and shish kebab (chicken) to be served with yoghurt and mixed salad.

If one added food colouring to the rice, would it work? If I added a few drops, would the end result be rice with blue, green and red grains? Or a mishmash?

Rather tempted to try now... Hmm...

----------


## motherhubbard

left over white bean soup

----------


## pussnboots

pasta w/shrimp in olive oil and garlic




> left over white bean soup


I'd be interested in how you make your white bean soup, please

----------


## BlueSkyGB

homemade chili.......yummy

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with tomato and basil sauce.

----------


## The Comedian

Leftovers

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta and vegetarian meatballs with grapes and orange juice.

----------


## motherhubbard

we had breakfast

----------


## blazeofglory

Vegetables, rice Dal and pickles with hot chillies!
Nepali meals

----------


## Scheherazade

Smoked salmon, cream cheese, cucumber slices and French bread.

----------


## pussnboots

Pork loin roast, grilled vegetables and brown rice

----------


## Scheherazade

Which vegetables are you grilling? I almost never do this... even though it sounds delicious.

----------


## Idril

My sister and I are going to attempt to make lefse. My mom makes amazing lefse but doesn't have the time this year so she's asked me to do it. I've made lefse once and it turned out alright but I used potato flakes, which is cheating  :Tongue:  , so this time, I'm using real potatoes and I'm worried about getting the consistency of the dough right...I think I'm going to have a box of the fake potatoes on hand just in case we have to start over.  :Rolleyes:  The great thing is, with my sister helping me, I can always blame her if things go wrong!  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Pizza and nachos.

Tomorrow I will make something decent... Maybe some lentil soup for lunch too. Been ages.

----------


## Scheherazade

Lentil soup and pasta bolognese.

----------


## Scheherazade

Probably jacket potato with bakedbeans and cheese.

Not in the mood for cooking. :-/

----------


## hollystone

APPLE DUMPLINGS

Have the sauce...ancient family reicipe, 1630, I think:

3T sugar
1T cornstarch (originally 3 T flour)
Pour 1 C boiling water over above and keep on fire
Adjust liquid if desired. Idea is a between runny and thick.
Add grated nutmeg

--anyone reconize the sauce?--

Am looking for a good crust through. This is for "baked" apple dumpling. Always used pie pastry, but not satisfying to me now.

Will be taking it to a Thanksgiving dinner this Sunday for volunteers in an historic pioneer village state park.

Love this topic!

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice and chickpeas in sauceh (both made with chicken stock).

Served with yoghurt and carrot salad.

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken and broccoli bake served with roast potatoes and mixed salad.

And red grapes.

----------


## skib

A cat and some rice.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> A cat and some rice.


Hope not a tabby. Hear they cause terrible indigestion.

----------


## skib

I dunno yet. I was driving pretty fast when I hit it and didn't get a real good look.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I dunno yet. I was driving pretty fast when I hit it and didn't get a real good look.


Oh, it went straight under the grill then, eh?

Tonight:

Pasta bolognese with mixed salad and grapes.

----------


## kilted exile

Santa Fe salad then atlantic salmon pinwheel stuffed with crab meat and cream cheese with green beans and brussel sprouts

----------


## Scheherazade

Fajitas with mixed salad.

----------


## skib

Not a hundred percent sure. Better go look and see what can be combined into one bowl.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Not a hundred percent sure. Better go look and see what can be combined into one bowl.


What? Run out of kitties already?

----------


## DanielBenoit

Bacon and egg rollup. My sister is such a wonderful cook and kind person when she wants to be  :Biggrin:

----------


## skib

> What? Run out of kitties already?


Yep. Not a whole heckuva lot on those Siamese.

----------


## DanielBenoit

I just had the greatest bacon and scrambled egg roll up of my life!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Yep. Not a whole heckuva lot on those Siamese.


Should have salted and dried some for these long winter days...

Made two coloured rice with beef korma and grilled spicey chicken pieces served with mixed salad and yoghurt... And mellon balls and red grapes for afters.

----------


## Scheherazade

Had a random dish of green lentils, chickpeas and cracked wheat.

It wasn't spectacular but great to clear the leftovers in the kitchen cupboards.

Followed by watermelon cubes, melon balls and red grapes.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta bake and mixed salad with grapes.

----------


## Scheherazade

Spent about 3 hours in the kitchen today preparing the dinner:

Rice (two-coloured), beef korma, spicy chicken goujons (oven baked), mixed salad, yoghurt and ice cream as dessert.

All was gone in 45 mins and I was in the kitchen for another hour clearing up...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## skib

> Spent about 3 hours in the kitchen today preparing the dinner:
> 
> Rice (two-coloured), beef korma, spicy chicken goujons (oven baked), mixed salad, yoghurt and ice cream as dessert.
> 
> All was gone in 45 mins and I was in the kitchen for another hour clearing up...


Wow. That doesn't sound like a good trade off at all! 

Some kind of beef. Strip steak, maybe.

----------


## The Comedian

T-bone steak, boiled potatoes, spinach.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing!  :Biggrin: 

There _was_ some reheating and warming going on, however, but no actual cooking.

Had the leftovers with fruit for afters.

(Long-live leftovers and all that)

----------


## hack

Wild rice and mushroom soup 
(and stolen Christmas cookies that will never be missed)

----------


## Scheherazade

White rice and some kind of kebab (a cheat, actually) with mixed salad.

I was too lazy to prepare fruit.

----------


## hack

Swiss steak, biscuits, gooseberry fruit salad

----------


## Idril

My son made the comment that he wished we could cook together more often. I used to be quite the cook but have slow down quite a bit since I've become something of a guest in my own home...long story...but for Christmas, I bought him a very nice cookbook with all kinds of pictures, demonstrations and tips and told him that we would 'cook our way through it together.' Tonight will be the first meal and he's picked stuffed potatoes. All those big fancy supper ideas and he picks stuffed potatoes!  :FRlol:  Oh well, it will be an easy start. Now I just have to decide if I want a salad or soup to go with it.

----------


## The Comedian

Cube steak, pasta, salad.

----------


## Madhuri

paratha and palak-paneer

----------


## Virgil

Pizza, hors d'oeuvres, wine, and champaigne for New Year's Eve!!

Happy New Years!! http://www.youtube.com/user/virgil015#p/f/6/YFI0rFFp8j8

----------


## Idril

We always fondue steak and chicken for our New Year's Eve. Some years I get pretty creative with sauces but I think it's just going to be bottled sauces this year, not enough time to prepare anything else.

----------


## hack

New Years Eve is always Italian Sausage, Peppers, and Onions
Green Olive Salad, Homemade Sicilian Cannoli

----------


## Scheherazade

Had noodle stirfry with leftover beef roast and vegetables.

----------


## Scheherazade

Soup and jacket potatoes with various filling options.

Melon for laters.

----------


## papayahed

reheated left over sothwestern pita sandwich

----------


## hack

Ham and cheddar sandwich
Guava, grapes, and tangerine

----------


## Scheherazade

Home made potato chips and grill chicken pieces with green salad.

----------


## NikolaiI

> paratha and palak-paneer


Sounds good...

I haven't had palak-paneer but I absolutely love peas and paneer subji. I need to learn how to make it.  :Smile:

----------


## hack

turkey tacos with tomatillos
and a big red apple

----------


## Haunted

Nothing yet...I'm starved!

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta bolognese with salad.

----------


## Helga

pasta and garlic bread

----------


## Nyu001

Chicken, rice and beans.

----------


## hack

Salmon, snow pea, and bok choy stir fry

----------


## Virgil

> New Years Eve is always Italian Sausage, Peppers, and Onions
> Green Olive Salad, Homemade Sicilian Cannoli


Holy smoke. I take it you're of Italian ethnicity.  :Wink: 

And what's the difference between a scilian connoli and a regular cannoli?

----------


## Scheherazade

Fajitas and mixed salad.

Haven't been able to go shopping for almost a week now so really beginning to scrape the bottom of the kitchen cupboards.

It is a fun challenge, though.  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

mixed berry spree and a coca cola

----------


## Scheherazade

White rice and vegetarian meatballs (in sauce) with roast potatoes. Mixed salad and yoghurt.

I am impressed that the kitchen is still open after one week of no-shopping.

----------


## Scheherazade

Had home made lentil soup and freshly baked bread. Love lentil soup!

(OK, bread was a cheat; got one of those half-baked baguettes and baked it at home).

----------


## Virgil

> Had home made lentil soup and freshly baked bread. Love lentil soup!
> 
> (OK, bread was a cheat; got one of those half-baked baguettes and baked it at home).


That sounds delicious. I love lentil soup too. (I know. I still owe you that pizzaola recipe. I haven't forgotten. I got the pictures of the process on the camera and haven't down loaded them yet.)

----------


## Maryd.

> Had home made lentil soup and freshly baked bread. Love lentil soup!
> 
> (OK, bread was a cheat; got one of those half-baked baguettes and baked it at home).


Hey scher, love lentil soup. :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

Roast chicken breast cooked with sliced carrots; mushrooms, black olives, pears, coleslaw, and buttered egg noodles on the side; I am also scrapping the bottom of the cupboard; at least, I had the chicken and fresh carrots....the rest is leftover or stuff from cans.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I love lentil soup too.





> Hey scher, love lentil soup.


Alrighty... If we ever have a Forum meeting, lentil soup (a la Scher) will be our official food! 

 :Tongue: 


> Roast chicken breast cooked with sliced carrots; mushrooms, black olives, pears, coleslaw, and buttered egg noodles on the side; I am also scrapping the bottom of the cupboard; at least, I had the chicken and fresh carrots....the rest is leftover or stuff from cans.


 Well, your cupboard has a much nicer bottom than mine by the sound of it!  :Biggrin: 

That is such a lovely mixture of things to add to roast chicken... Cans or not.  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> Alrighty... If we ever have a Forum meeting, lentil soup (a la Scher) will be our official food!


Ooh I like that. I'll be in that. Definitely. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Scheherazade

Made fish (cooked in the oven wrapped in foil), served it with mashed potatoes and steamed vegetables (baby corn, mangetout, baby carrots and brussel sprouts).

Nothing exciting but decent enough.

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken and broccoli bake with roast potatoes and mixed salad. One of my favorite meals.

----------


## Shannanigan

Jambalayah with spicy sausage! MmmMmmMmm!

----------


## bouquin

I don't cook in the evenings but at lunch today it was veal liver with onion rings :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta bake (tomato and herbs) with carrot salad and yoghurt.

----------


## applepie

Venison meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and greenbeans. Nothing too fancy, but it is a nice and hearty meal for the winter.

----------


## ennison

Crispy dog bits in a light batter, chicken curry, boiled rice, spring rolls

Might finish with flash fried squid

----------


## Scheherazade

Lazy night...

Smoked salmon, seeded loaves, soft cheese, cucumber and lemon slices.

----------


## ennison

Smoked salmon! Hope it was the real wild stuff. Sounds like a nice meal. Hope you had someone to share it with.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Smoked salmon! Hope it was the real wild stuff. Sounds like a nice meal. Hope you had someone to share it with.


Don't know what they would score on "Salmon Wildness Scale" but it said "Smoked Wild Scottish Salmon" on the pack.

And you can always find people willing to share a meal if you prepare it! 

 :Tongue: 


Tonight, made Enchilladas with mixed salad and melon.

----------


## Scheherazade

Two coloured rice, beef korma, mixed salad and yoghurt.

Oranges and melon for afters.

The rice did not turn out as nice as usual :-/

----------


## papayahed

Grandma Papaya's recipe:

----------


## The Comedian

potato & garlic soup; green beans, brownies.

----------


## Scheherazade

Three cheers for leftovers!

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken fajitas with mixed salad.

----------


## Shannanigan

The Man is gonna throw three steaks on the grill for us and a friend, who is currently making a marinade for the steaks, while I debate whether Uncle Ben's chicken-flavored rice is good with steak...

----------


## applepie

Beef roast with roasted seasonal veggies (carrots, potatoes, sweet potatoes, onions, and butternut squash).

----------


## Virgil

> Beef roast with roasted seasonal veggies (carrots, potatoes, sweet potatoes, onions, and butternut squash).


That sounds great.

My wife just made pulled pork with stribg beans and rice. Mmm.  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

potato & garlic soup; peas, toast -- and a cold Schlitz for me; milk for the kids.

----------


## thetinkris

Spaghetti, Peanut M&Ms,Dr. Pepper, and Pretzels.
Thank you, college. 
I miss real food.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta bolognese with yoghurt and carrot salad.

Melon balls and watermelon squares for afters.

As soon as I manage to find the way to my kitchen, that is!

----------


## kasie

> ......As soon as I manage to find the way to my kitchen, that is!


Hmmm - why can't Scher find her way to the kitchen? I ask myself. 

Is it so long since she cooked that she has forgotten where the kitchen is 
and what it's there for? Unlikely, I think. 

Is it that she lives in some vast palatial spread and gets lost in the miles of corridors? Maybe.

Is it the chef's night off and he's out with all the rest of the staff? Bad planning, Scher - get that relief rota sorted asap.

Scher lives in a wagon train and they have a kitchen wagon that has somehow got itself detached from the rest of the group? Quick, send out a search party.

Scher lives on take-aways and there's no-one to send out to the chippy.  :Eek2:  No, never, can't be.

Scher is proper poorly and her eyes are all swollen and puffy and she can't see out of them. Poor girl, I hope not.

Scher is working so hard she hasn't had time to cook for ages and remembers it's something to do with this room with a stove in it, somewhere round this corner... Maybe....

Scher is working so hard, she has barricaded herself in her study with books, files, papers etc, and has to mine her way out even though hunger is gnawing at her and weakening her frenzied attempts to reach sustenance... Quick, someone send out a St Bernard with a barrel of chocolate.

Scher, do please post something and let us know you are alive and well. And fed.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Scher, do please post something and let us know you are alive and well. And fed.


Thanks for the concern, Kasie! You are a true friend!  :Tongue: 

Well, I normally spend a considerable amount of time in the kitchen (even though I would not consider myself a culinary goddess)... My residential address goes:

Ms Scheherazade
The Kitchen
Scher's House
England

I even got a small corner in the kitchen where I can plug my laptop in without risking getting it ruined by steam and oil.

However, your guess that my studies got the better of me yesterday was correct... I did manage to find my way at the end to prepare the planned pasta bolognese with much difficulty and effort!

Tonight, however, was a different story: I was so tired at the end of the day that it had to be kebabs from the local kebab shop, which is rare treat!  :Smile:

----------


## kasie

Am much relieved to hear you are surviving (just - kebabs?!?), Scher. I too seem to spend most of my time in the kitchen: either I'm too lazy to move to another place to sit - most of my stuff seems to gravitate to the kitchen table - or it's genetic - both grandmas were professional cooks. Wish they had stayed around longer, not only for me to benefit by their expertise, they were lovely ladies.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Am much relieved to hear you are surviving (just - kebabs?!?), Scher.


Oh, don't tell me you don't like kebabs! I like them very much (though try not to have them as often as I would like  :Tongue: ) 


> I too seem to spend most of my time in the kitchen: either I'm too lazy to move to another place to sit - most of my stuff seems to gravitate to the kitchen table - or it's genetic - both grandmas were professional cooks. Wish they had stayed around longer, not only for me to benefit by their expertise, they were lovely ladies.


Did they leave behind any recipe books? It'd be great to carry on the family tradition in that way  :Smile: 

I always dream of having a house with a huge kitchen where I can actually live throughout the day but I don't think I will ever be able to afford that. Or even if I did, I would probably end up working round the clock to pay off the mortgage.

Tonight, had homemade lentil soup with fresh bread.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Sushi baby, sushi!

----------


## Scheherazade

Jacket potatoes with chilli con carne and cheese, green salad and orange slices.

----------


## Niamh

Chicken Stew

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken and vegetable stir fry.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with tomato and basil sauce, carrot salad and orange slices.

----------


## blazeofglory

Vegetable soup

----------


## Katy North

I am eating a really good lunch... mixed mango chipotle salmon (from starkist packet) with sour cream and a little cumin and am eating it on biscuits.

nom nom nom...

----------


## blazeofglory

A variety of things, some spinach and other traditional dishes

----------


## blazeofglory

I had something Nepali

----------


## stephofthenight

chocolate flavored slimfast...  :Frown:  yum. yours sonds better

----------


## blazeofglory

Soup today

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

omg potroast!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> omg potroast!!


Are you cooking it?

----------


## snowdrop17

I am cooking fish curry.

----------


## Virgil

Pot roast and string beans and sweat potatoes.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Pork, ehhhh.

----------


## skib

it might be a potato chip and beer night tonight. sposed to have grilled elk loin but it's a frickin blizzard out there.

----------


## snowdrop17

It might be fried potatoes and lentil soup tonight.

----------


## The Comedian

Fish sticks, salad, taters (not much time to cook, I'm afraid)

----------


## RosyRosalind

Hopefully some tacos! I'm really craving tacos!

----------


## aliengirl

Noodles with sauce.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with bolognese sauce and mixed salad.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

I made a vegetable hotpot last night to have for lunch, and my hands STILL stink of garlic!

----------


## Scheherazade

Fajitas and mixed salad.

----------


## symphony

Instant noodles!  :Mad:  Midterm ahead, no time to cook! Am starving!  :Mad:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Instant noodles!  Midterm ahead, no time to cook! Am starving!


Always loved those meals...still do...

----------


## bouquin

tuna & pesto loaf (for luncheon party tomorrow).

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing!  :Biggrin: 

Had smoked salmon with fresh bread, cucumber slices and cream cheese.

And some sushi (I am getting addicted to it, I am afraid).

----------


## Basil

> And some sushi (I am getting addicted to it, I am afraid).


I love me some sushi. What kind do you get? You don't make it yourself, do you? Do you use wasabi? Ginger? Soy?

Get back to me on this matter as soon as possible, please.

----------


## Scheherazade

There is another box in the fridge... Is it still safe to eat? What happens if one eats "bad" sushi?

----------


## papayahed

> There is another box in the fridge... Is itstill safe to eat ? What happens if one eats "bad" sushi?



 :Puke: 

or 

 :Sick:

----------


## Basil

Don't listen to her, Scher; there's no such thing as bad sushi. Why, you could save it until next week if you wanted.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Don't listen to her, Scher; there's no such thing as bad sushi. Why, you could save it until next week if you wanted.


Why am I not feeling *oh, so reassured* by this?

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

My wife made pork chops, mashed potatoes, corn, and crescent rolls. It was delicious.

----------


## Scheherazade

Home-made lentil soup followed by home made pastries with leek ( :Sick: ) and cheese ( :Thumbs Up: ) fillings with yoghurt.

Took almost 3 hours to prepare (and another hour to clear up after the dinner) but it was worth it... I hope.

----------


## Shalot

I made spaghetti. Last time I made it, I wrote down my recipe for the sauce and this time I attempted to repeat that recipe and it turned out better. But I just remembered that I left onion out of the sauce this time so that might have been why the amount of salt I was using didn't seem sufficient...okay. So this means that I still don't have my recipe down. Oh well, I'll try again next time. It's edible. In fact, I think it's really good. It's just that every time I go to make I'm not guaranteed that it will be the same.

----------


## skib

PORK LOIN POT ROAST! and potato/cheese casserole. holy crap it was amazing.

----------


## Madhuri

I will be making chole-bhature tonight.

It's the festival of Holi (a festival where we play with colours) today; as there was no one to play with, I thought of celebrating it in some way, so 'am preparing this dish tonight.  :Biggrin: 

looks like this (in the bowl is chole and the other is bhatura):

----------


## qimissung

It looks tasty, Madhuri. What's in it?

----------


## Nightshade

If all goes according to plan roast lamb ad rataoullie, but I hav a feling that will have towait till tomorrow  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

White rice and chicken curry with carrot salad and yoghurt.

----------


## Madhuri

> It looks tasty, Madhuri. What's in it?


Chole is made from black chickpea (Bengal Gram) and a variety of spices and bhatura is made from all purpose flour and is deep fried.

Tonight, I had french toast.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with tomato and basil sauce.

----------


## The Comedian

Baked & breaded fish, spinach salad, rice, olives

----------


## applepie

Pork and plantain hash, dinner rolls and something green to go with it... maybe salad.

----------


## Scheherazade

Roast chicken and potatoes with Yorkshire pudding and gravy.

----------


## Scheherazade

Lentils (not soup) and fresh bread (followed by melons).

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Lentils (not soup) and fresh bread (followed by melons).


I thought that you _hated_ melon?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Moose steak, scalloped potatos and fried onions.

----------


## The Comedian

> Moose steak, scalloped potatos and fried onions.


Nice!

Curried catfish, baked potatoes, spinach salad.

----------


## OrphanPip

> Moose steak, scalloped potatos and fried onions.


OMG I love scalloped potatoes, but they're so much trouble to make.

I had Kraft Dinner for supper, I was feeling particularly industrious so I made the stove top kind instead of the microwaveable kind.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> OMG I love scalloped potatoes, but they're so much trouble to make.
> 
> I had Kraft Dinner for supper, I was feeling particularly industrious so I made the stove top kind instead of the microwaveable kind.


Have you tried to make the box scalloped potatoes...their pretty easy, but I don't know how they measure up to scratch prepared recipes...

----------


## Nightshade

curried lentil and spinach soup,if the woman who sells veg hasnt already gone home or has run out of veg.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I thought that you _hated_ melon?


I did... and _still_ do but all my roommates simply love it... Can you believe that? :-/ So, I end up preparing it for others to consume.

Tonight:

Pasta and vegetarian meatballs and potatoes in tomato sauce.

----------


## Niamh

tonights dinner was quorn "chicken" pieces in a lemongrass and chili sauce with basmati rice.

----------


## Nightshade

Roommates scher? Your in student dorms?!  :Yikes:

----------


## Scheherazade

Beef and chickpeas in sauce served with rice, yoghurt and carrot salad.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

It's a quickie tonight. Spiced salmon and sweet potato fries. Followed by an apple.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Spiced salmon


Oh, feel like having fish now... Maybe I should make some for tomorrow's dinner!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Idli and chutney

Idli made from rice and urad dal (a lentil variety)
chutney made from roasted chickpea

look like this:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Idli and chutney
> 
> Idli made from rice and urad dal (a lentil variety)
> chutney made from roasted chickpea


Is idli like rice cakes? And the chickpea chutney, is it like houmous?

Recipes, please!  :Smile: 


Tonight's dinner:

Baked foil wrapped salmon, mash potatoes and steamed vegetables (mange tout, baby corn and carrots).

One of my favorite meals.

----------


## pussnboots

spaghetti squash with pasta!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

My dad went ice fishing this weekend, so I'm having trout.

----------


## Madhuri

> Is idli like rice cakes? And the chickpea chutney, is it like houmous?
> 
> Recipes, please!


Idli:
1) soak a cup of black gram (without the outer layer) and about 3 cups of rice overnight, separately
2) next day, grind the ingredients and make a thick paste of it
3) add the required quantity of baking soda and salt as per taste in the batter, and leave it to ferment for about 7-8 hrs
4)In an idli stand/or whichever utensil you can use to make the idlis, apply some oil to grease the base, then pour the required quantity of the batter
5) Then, in a pressure cooker/or any vessel in which you can steam the idlis, add some water, enough to generate steam. Place the idli stand, take out the pressure cooker whistle and close the lid.

Let it cook for about 10-15 mins

After it cools down you can take out the idlis and eat it with chutney.

Alternatively, you can use ready-made batter if that is available in the market, there.

Chutney recipie:
-soak the roasted chickpea for 10-15 mins
-once done, add some green chillies and salt, and then grind everything adding some water.
-in a separate pan, pour very little oil, once heated, add some mustard seeds to it. 
Then add this to the paste.

I don't really know the ingredients of a rice cake or what a houmous is...

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you very much, Madhuri. They both sound really delicious. I think I can give chutney a try without much difficulty but not sure if I can cope with Idli. What does the stand look like?


Tonight> Oven baked pasta, mixed salad and yoghurt.

----------


## Madhuri

The stand looks like this:

----------


## hack

Coconut shrimp,
bok choy and celery stir fry,
and banana pudding

----------


## Scheherazade

> The stand looks like this:


Oh, that is so fancy! Thanks for posting it, Madhuri.  :Smile: 

I am wondering if a small size steamer would do the trick...

Tonight, there was no cooking at Scher-household:

Smoked salmon, cucumber and lemon slices, cream cheese and fresh bread.

And strawberries.

----------


## Madhuri

Yeah, I think the steamer would serve the purpose.

----------


## Niamh

pasta bake tonight.  :Nod:

----------


## Helga

Dehli Koftas , spicy grains and maybe a potato cheese oven thingy

----------


## applepie

We're grilling tonight  :Banana:  It's that time of year again when I'll fire up the grill more nights than not and I can keep cold sides in the fridge for the week  :Biggrin: 

So for tonight's menu:
Teriyaki Hamburgers with grilled pineapple, salad, and fresh veggie slices.

----------


## Three Sparrows

Oooo, a food thread! I'm making a beef roast, cooked together with potatoes and carrots, and, of course, gravy. Why didn't I ever find this thread earlier!
 :Spam:

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta cooked with some vegetables in chicken stock (supposed to be good when one is not well).

----------


## Helga

nut and vegetable steak with mushroom sauce with salad and a potato salad

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta and chicken with tomato and basil sauce.

----------


## Scheherazade

Steak with home-made chips, mixed green salad, tomato and cucumer slices.

And melon.

----------


## motherhubbard

my husband is cooking tonight! kind of a big deal. We're having breakfast.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Burgers and Brats on the grill!!

----------


## Haunted

enjoy!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> enjoy!


It was good...want some?

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken fajitas with green salad. 

I don't like chicken :-/

----------


## janesmith

Spicy chicken and roasted vegetable couscous

----------


## DanielBenoit

Just spend the last couple of hours making a Quiche Lorraine.

----------


## OrphanPip

> Just spend the last couple of hours making a Quiche Lorraine.


My oh my, someone's feeling industrious tonight.

I love quiche though.

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice, beef korma, chicken kebab, yoghurt and salad.

Followed by red grapes.

----------


## Niamh

I've got mushrooms, i got rice, i got stock... Mushroom risotto it it!

----------


## Nightshade

Spagetti and meatballs with spicy tomato and veg sauce served with green salad on a bed of rocket.... Ive eat too much already but mmmmm it was so good I might have to have more!

----------


## Aravona

I just went all out and nuked a chicken korma, just couldnt be bothered tonight - though I fancied tacos!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Grilling out...
There will be BBQ Chicken, baked potatoes, bratwurst, hot dogs...and whatever else we can think to put on the grill...

----------


## The Comedian

Taco salad, Pabst (for moi), Easter candy.

----------


## stephofthenight

Ramen noodles, hmm oriental or garlic herb flavored...decisions decisions... Must love college life...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Ramen noodles, hmm oriental or garlic herb flavored...decisions decisions... Must love college life...


Although I love Ramen noodles, it doesn't seem that exciting...
Come on over for a BBQ...

----------


## stephofthenight

Dear professor,
For the sake of eating something besides ramen I am driving to Pa tonight Will miss your class. Please exscuse this absence and do not fail me. It was an EMERGENCY!!! 

I think they will go for it? Ramen are only exciting for the first half of the semester. And thank you for the offer Bien very sweet  :Biggrin:  But My vegetarianess just wont have it. 
I do hope you enjoy your dinner though  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> And thank you for the offer Bien very sweet  But My vegetarianess just wont have it. 
> I do hope you enjoy your dinner though


The other night I grilled a Banana.... :Banana: 
...wow it was good...I can adapt to your culinary needs...

----------


## stephofthenight

The best is a bannana honey peanutbutter chocolate samwich grilled.  :Biggrin:  
Take your bread cover it in peanutbutter, add your sliced banana drizzle honey on top than cover other piece of bread in chocolate and grill. also yummy fried but the best is to take a syringe fill it with melted peanut butter/chocolate and inject a banana full with it and deep fry it with cinnamin and cornflakes around it.... omg... YUMMMY

oh and loving the bannana dancing becuase you grilled him lol  :Biggrin:  how ironic

----------


## Scheherazade

Spicey tuna and pasta salad with various vegetables thrown into the mixture (cleaned some kitchen cupboards today!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Niamh

> The other night I grilled a Banana....
> ...wow it was good...I can adapt to your culinary needs...



You should mash banana on to hot buttered homemade brown bread. its to die for yummy!




> I've got mushrooms, i got rice, i got stock... Mushroom risotto it it!


I added a few lentils and some crushed chillies...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Chicken Teriyaki...really need to use the vegetables before they go bad..

----------


## applepie

Cheeseburgers for dinner tonight. It is far to pretty out to not use the grill. I make my own patties though, so they have a little bit of rolled oats in them to hold in the moisture, a bit of BBQ sauce, and all my salt and seasonings inside. They really do turn out great :Smile: 

We're also having salad and melon since we need to eat up the produce I bought.

----------


## Scheherazade

Have no idea what to make for dinner tonight... :-/

----------


## MANICHAEAN

How about**:
Antipasti: "La Caprese"
L'Insalate: 'Di Rucola"
Soup: "Il Caliucco"
La Pasta: "Gli Gnocchi"
Main Dish: "L'Ossobuco"

----------


## Scheherazade

> How about**:
> Antipasti: "La Caprese"
> L'Insalate: 'Di Rucola"
> Soup: "Il Caliucco"
> La Pasta: "Gli Gnocchi"
> Main Dish: "L'Ossobuco"


Gee, I was thinking more in line of "jacket potato with cheese or tuna?"

*Note to herself: Never invite MANICHAEAN over for dinner!*

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Something simple that a 3 y/o and 6 y/o will eat before going to the library...

Any ideas?

Steph...I tried the PB.Banana.honey.chocolate grilled sandwich, and it was really awesome!!!

----------


## applepie

> Something simple that a 3 y/o and 6 y/o will eat before going to the library...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Steph...I tried the PB.Banana.honey.chocolate grilled sandwich, and it was really awesome!!!


I normally do pasta in that case  :Smile:  

My kids are the same age and they really love chicken alfredo. 

I boil my water while I cook some chicken tenderloins in a pan on the stove or under the broiler. Salt and pepper is enough seasoning, and I use olive oil to keep them from sticking.

I add pasta to the boiling water, and add in some sort of green vegetable for the last 2 minutes or so. Broccoli is always one they like, but I've made it with peas, green beans, carrots, or just about whatever suits my fancy.

Then all you have to do is drain, chop the chicken into bite sized pieces and add both the chicken and warmed alfredo sauce to the pan. I normally serve it with a little bit of bread, or maybe a salad. When I just want it served and eaten quickly though, it's just the bowl of noodles, and it is still a complete meal.

----------


## Aravona

Having leftover Lasagne, but watching Heston's feast and wishing I'd got an invite!

----------


## Nightshade

extra bean and veg chili ( defrosted and reheated I cooked a month or so ago) pitts bread and celery... then I ruined it by eating a pack of pringles *Sigh*

----------


## Niamh

Tonight i didnt cook... i went out for dinner in between viewings with my aunt.  :Smile:  I had carrot and courgette filo bake with pine nuts, cashew nuts and the most beautiful baby potatoes i've had in a long time!

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta bolognese with mixed salad.

----------


## blazeofglory

Cornflake and soybean seeds

----------


## applepie

Fresh caught catfish (and whatever else we pull in from the lake today) and likely chicken to round it all out. I think we're going to grill, so to go with it maybe roasted carrots and salad.

----------


## Scheherazade

Had two coloured rice, beef korma, some kind of chicken kebab and tomato salad.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Nothing...should I even bother?

----------


## applepie

I don't really know yet. It's cold and rainy out at the moment so something hearty sounds good. Any good ideas?

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing, unfortunately.

Was hoping for some Sushi but plans did not pan out and ended up having a "put-whatever-I-have-got-at-home" sandwich.

I didn't like it a bit :-/

----------


## applepie

Nothing for me tonight. I think I'll just slice up a mango and enjoy a glass of wine. It's been one of those days, and I just don't really feel like eating anything.

----------


## papayahed

I made Cheddar Broccoli rice

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Moose burgers and maple baked beans.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I made Cheddar Broccoli rice


I'm intrigued. Recipe by any chance?

----------


## papayahed

> I'm intrigued. Recipe by any chance?


Yes! One package of Cheddar Broccoli mix and 2 cup of water then boil until done.  :Blush:

----------


## motherhubbard

BLT on toast

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Sleeman's Honey Brown (do other countries have that?) and whatever I can find in my dad's fridge.

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice and chicken korma.

I also bought a small box of sushi from the supermarket and it was horrible! I still haven't got my regular sushi fix this week (shouldn't have given up the evening classes) and I am not happy.

How many hints does a girl need to drop to get some sushi around here????

----------


## pussnboots

broccoli rabe w/ either pasta or pork chops

----------


## applepie

We made pizza which is always a hit

----------


## Scheherazade

Roast chicken and potatoes with Yorkshire pudding and steamed vegetables.

----------


## Scheherazade

Lazy meal: 

Smoked salmon, cream cheese, cucumber slices, bread rolls and melon.

----------


## skib

SPAGHETTI! adkjnawdiuvfnalken f;audhwa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <- That's my symbol for "I'm excited."

----------


## papayahed

A bowl of mixed fruit and a pita with hummus.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sushi!

 :Banana:

----------


## applepie

Not a clue. It's just the kids and I tonight, so likely I'll just whip something together for them and maybe have a salad myself.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Apple crepes, Cream-cheese strawberry crepes, bananna and chocolate crepes, yogurt filled crepes, chocolate crepes. . .

----------


## applepie

Daniel, can I come to your house for dinner?  :Biggrin:  It sounds much better than anything I'll scrounge up at home.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

nuthin'....got any suggestions?

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Daniel, can I come to your house for dinner?  It sounds much better than anything I'll scrounge up at home.


Aww it's always nice to have company  :Angel: 

Tommorrow I'm making Korean wontons  :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

> Aww it's always nice to have company 
> 
> Tommorrow I'm making Korean wontons


Now I have complete food envy. I just have a beef roast to make, and I'll add roasted veggies with it as well. I see wonton soup in my future menus  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Simple meal tonight....Pizza Rolls...and bratwurst

----------


## motherhubbard

unusual combo

we ended up each having our own thing ~ everyone is happy and I only had to heat up or slap together

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> unusual combo


Pizza Rolls for Hannah, and a Bratwurst for Rachel.

----------


## motherhubbard

I see- that's not unlike what went on here

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with tomato and basil sauce.

No salad unfortunately because I was too lazy to go to the supermarket. :-/

----------


## hack

Grilled Sandwiches;
Smoked chicken with roasted 
Hungarian wax peppers and 
White Vermont Sharp Cheddar cheese

with green grapes and cantaloupe

----------


## The Comedian

Sandwiches. . .with the family on the boat on the lake.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Sandwiches. . .with the family on the boat on the lake.


Nice. That sounds really good actually, I think I'll do that too if my dad brings the truck home early enough for me to load the canoe.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Sandwiches. . .with the family on the boat on the lake.


Is it a treat or punishment for them to be sent out on the lake while you enjoy the sandwiches?

 :Smilewinkgrin: 


Ceasar salad at the Scher household.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta salad (yoghurty kind).

----------


## The Comedian

lamb 'kabobs, roasted asparagus, stuffed mushrooms.

----------


## Niamh

Spaggetti in a white sauce topped with chestnut mushrooms and smoked salmon!

----------


## qimissung

You guys sure know how t cook. I had nachos with ground beef, tangy salsa and pepper jack cheese and tortilla chips.

----------


## Niamh

noticing this thread just made me realise i havent had dinner.... I still have some smoked salmon i need to get eaten... humm...

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing!

Had some sushi while watching the game.  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

Roasted chicken, garlic bread, jicama sticks. . .

----------


## janesmith

Thai Green chicken curry- (ready made I must confess)

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with bolognese.

Grapes for afters.

----------


## Scheherazade

Roast beef and potatoes with Yorkshire pudding and steamed vegetables.

And gravy.

I can smell it already.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good question...what should I make for dinner?

----------


## qimissung

Boy, you can sure cook, scher. Tonight we had migas; delish, if I do say so myself.  :Smile:

----------


## hack

beans and wienies 
macaroni salad
citrus salad in peach puree
& I believe I'll have a beer

----------


## Scheherazade

Oven-baked pasta with tomato and herbs sauce.

No salad because someone was too lazy to go to the supermarket today!

*hangs head*

----------


## papayahed

Chicken Parmesan - I'm picking it up on the way home....speaking of lazy.

----------


## hack

tacos (Yaaay)

----------


## Scheherazade

No idea. I am feeling lazy so maybe jacket potatoes?

----------


## Niamh

Kilted is making a thai green curry!  :Biggrin:

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm going to grill some corn. I don't know what we'll have with that.

----------


## Scheherazade

At the end, it was Caesar salad at the Scher household.

----------


## Niamh

tonights dinner was a joint venture of baked rainbow trout, with roast vegetable cous cous and some buttered baby potatoes. We covered the trout in paprika, coriander and some mixed herbs before bunging it into the oven. Yum.

----------


## Madhuri

Beetroot-rice

It's my first attempt...so don't know how it will turn out.....

----------


## Scheherazade

Had pasta salad... Want to make something nice tomorrow but not sure what.

----------


## The Comedian

stir fry, spinach salad, Belgian beer

----------


## hack

Choy Sum and shrimp stir fry
sweet chili straw mushrooms in pancit
watermelon

----------


## Scheherazade

Ventured into the kitchen for the first time since Thursday to prepare a proper meal:

Enchilladas, salad and grapes.

----------


## papayahed

I'll be making beef nachos with broccoli and cauliflower and watermelon.

----------


## hack

Rice and beans and cold chicken
Cinnamon iced tea

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta, meatballs, salad and watermelon.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Steak and chips with a mustard sauce.

Edit: Bernaise (spelt incorrectly I'm sure), not mustard...my mom made it and my dad cooked the steak... I showed up  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jesterhead

steak, potatoes, sauce and vegetables

----------


## MaryH

Rice and Chicken.

----------


## Scheherazade

Last night's food was so good that we are having a repeat performance:


> Pasta, meatballs, salad and watermelon.


Three cheers for left overs!

 :Hurray:   :Hurray:   :Hurray:

----------


## Scheherazade

Grilled chicken wraps with salad.

----------


## hack

biscuits and gravy
potatoes O'Brien
ham steak

----------


## MarkBastable

A takeaway ruby.



(Paul or some other Brit will be along in a minute to explain.)

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Wow, if I ever have trouble deciding what to make for dinner I'll come check here! Everything looks so yummy!!

----------


## hack

Broc chow mein
curry chicken
brown rice

----------


## qimissung

Spaghetti. My son made it and it was good. .. :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice and chicken in some kind of sauce (curry-ish).

----------


## hoope

Going to order pizza  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Tuna salad.

Too hot to have hot meals.

----------


## motherhubbard

It IS hot, but I had to cook something. Chicken pie

----------


## kilted exile

Not a hundred percent sure yet but will involve rainbow trout pulled out of freezer couple of days ago.

----------


## applepie

Tonight it is a steak dinner. Steak with mushrooms and caramelized onions, salad, and baked potatoes. I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta salad with yoghurt.

And lots of fruit.

----------


## Niamh

not sure what is cooking tonight but a trip to the market might make me figure that one out!

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing!

Yours truly has just found out that she will be dining out tonight! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Nothing!
> 
> Yours truly has just found out that she will be dining out tonight!


Jealous! I love dining out!

Dining in tonight plus guest. So making fresh pasta i bought at the market with pesto, mushrooms and chicken.

----------


## minstrelbard

Probably a tri-tip roast. I'll either actually roast it, or cut it up into Stroganoffish strips and enstroganoff it. Depends on whether I want potatoes or noodles tonight (or maybe rice).

----------


## papayahed

Something with chicken

----------


## hack

garlic broccoli beef
and deviled eggs

----------


## Niamh

Cottage Pie!

----------


## papayahed

Chicken leftovers

----------


## applepie

I think it will be takeout. Pizza and something my monkey and I will eat.

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice salad with sweet corn, peper, cucumber and lettuce.

----------


## applepie

I'm thinking that I'll make a chicken and wild mushroom risotto. It is sounding tasty at the moment, but we'll see as the day goes on.

----------


## bouquin

basque chicken!




_____________________
Currently reading: _The Wapshot Chronicle_ (John Cheever)

----------


## Scheherazade

Forget about the oh-so-healthy salad I was planning to have!

I need a burger and some chips!

(OK, more than "some")

----------


## dafydd manton

Busy day - just devoured a simple sausage sandwich on tiger bread, and it was finger-lickin' flamin' 'orrible!

----------


## The Comedian

chorizo chili, brown rice, Swiss chard

----------


## applepie

Leftovers tonight for the family, so steak, or rice... their pick.

----------


## MarkBastable

> Leftovers tonight for the family, so steak, or rice... their pick.


You leave steak over?

----------


## papayahed

> chorizo chili, brown rice, Swiss chard


How do you make the chard?

----------


## The Comedian

> How do you make the chard?


I steam it -- like spinach. Then put a little vinegar on it. Yum!

----------


## minstrelbard

Leftover chili.

----------


## dafydd manton

> You leave steak over?


I thought there were bye-laws!! Believe it or not, when I lived in Berlin in the early 80s, there was food stock-piled in the event of another Soviet blockade. Obviously, it had to be rotated, and we in the Forces got the older stuff, dirt cheap. It was actually cheaper to feed the dog on rump steak than to buy dog food!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Bad picnic hotdogs and probably some greasy poutine that I am going to buy from the Canada Day celebration kiosks. That, and a lot of beer.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with chicken and green salad.

----------


## The Comedian

Homemade fish 'n' chips & salad. Oh, and a couple beers for me.

----------


## Scheherazade

Cold chicken sandwiches with salad followed by strawberries and grapes.

----------


## MarkBastable

> It was actually cheaper to feed the dog on rump steak than to buy dog food!


In Moscow it was cheaper to eat the dog than to buy dog food.

----------


## minstrelbard

Beef stroganoff, but on rice instead of noodles. That's because I have a new rice cooker that I'm still enamored with, so I use it even when recipes don't call for rice.

----------


## Madhuri

Rice with kidney-beans curry aaannnnddd mango lassi...  :Biggrin:  yummy...

----------


## Scheherazade

Take away from the local kebab shop!

 :Hurray:

----------


## kilted exile

Hot and spicy tesco's cous cous

----------


## Scheherazade

Oven baked basta with salad.

----------


## qimissung

Pulled pork

----------


## Ms. Bungle

Leftover beef and potato stew, "garlic bread" (buttered toast with garlic salt), and a spinach and carrot salad. This is a gourmet as a poorman's palate gets.

----------


## The Comedian

grilled salmon, cauliflower, brown rice, watermelon. . . .gin & tonics (for the Mr. & Mrs.)

----------


## papayahed

Sloppy Joes and Cauliflower Mac and Cheese

----------


## qimissung

Chicken breast and Spanish rice

----------


## The Comedian

sausage & lentil soup; garlic bread

----------


## qimissung

Yum! Your wife sounds like a great cook!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Whatever pasta I can find tossed with whatever vegetables, cheese and oil I can find.

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice salad.

----------


## dafydd manton

Fresh, home-made bread, fresh eggs, fresh bottle of brandy.

----------


## Niamh

tonight for dinner was a chicken pasta salad from boots. Should have gotten the salmon. It had tomatos in it and they play havoc with my system.  :Sick:

----------


## kilted exile

tonight was a fish supper from the local chippy - good but fuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllllllllllllll

----------


## Niamh

got any left overs?

----------


## kilted exile

nope :Devil:

----------


## Niamh

Damn.  :Bawling:  Was hoping to steal a chip or four...

----------


## dafydd manton

There's still a chippy in Sheffield cooks in lard! Let's facr it, if you're going to wreck your health, do it probably!

----------


## kiki1982

Tonight was sausage with potatoe-carrot puree,fried onions. For my hubby mayonnaise and for me self-pickled peaches. mmmmmmm

----------


## The Comedian

homemade chicken tenders, wild rice, raw cauliflower.

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice, chickpea curry and yoghurt.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nothing!

I lunched _and_ dined out today!  :Eek:

----------


## The Comedian

London broil, scallops, wild rice, summer squash. . . . . and earlier, gin & tonics for Mr. and Mrs.

----------


## Scheherazade

> London broil


What is London broil?

----------


## papayahed

A Coke and a bag of chips.

----------


## Scheherazade

> A Coke and a bag of chips.


Ideal movie food!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Helga

my son went to his dad's house so it's my favourite food for me alone (mainly cause I would never give my son only this for dinner)

French fries... yumm

----------


## The Comedian

> What is London broil?


A cut of steak. You Londoners probably call it _trousers fricassee_ or some such silly thing. . .  :Smile:

----------


## Taliesin

One of the few things I know how to cook, a quiche, this time with tuna, tomato and bell pepper.

----------


## Kyriakos

Nothing, since i am on a diet  :Smile: 
I will be eating some cereal.

----------


## kiki1982

Italian conchiglie with tuna-pepper-courgette-tomato-filling and melted mozarella on top.

----------


## hack

Barbeque ribs, peru beans, 
watermelon(the best of the season)
and cheese danish, with iced tea

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Triscuit crackers with pimento spread, gouda cheese, and slices of pastrami on hunks of focaccia bread washed down with Spaten Optimator.

In the words of Jed Clampett..."Mmmm doggies"

Gilliatt

----------


## papayahed

I know it's hotter then hell but I'm making chicken noodle soup.

----------


## Scheherazade

> A cut of steak. You Londoners probably call it _trousers fricassee_ or some such silly thing. . .


No idea! How do you make it?


> One of the few things I know how to cook, a quiche, this time with tuna, tomato and bell pepper.


I like quiche but have never tried it myself. Feel like sharing the recipe with us?

I was hoping to make beef roast today but felt too lazy to go the supermarket so ended making pasta with chicken, followed by grapes and strawberries.


And I'm hungry again.

----------


## Scheherazade

Deli wraps with grilled chicken pieces and salad, followed by red grapes.

I love summer meals.

----------


## hack

Cheese quesadillas and melon ball salad
(ice cream sandwich for later)

----------


## Genocide

Too tired to cook, too bad at it to learn (right now)... Oreos and milk it is. Maybe even a chocolate Digestive biscuit...

----------


## kiki1982

Rice with pieces of pork, courgette, onion and mushrooms stewed with some white wine. Vanilla icecream with Rote Grütze (German red berry sauce).

----------


## kiki1982

Yesterday's dinner was pork steaks with fried aubergines and tomatoes, gnocchi in melted butter and sage dressing. (now that is one of my favorites!) Ice cream for desert.

----------


## applepie

Smoked paprika rubbed chicken, salad (with lettuce fresh from the garden), and likely watermelon.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Shepherd's pie (yuck) made by my father, and a salad that I GREW MYSELF! Booyah!

----------


## papayahed

grilled chicken and roasted red skin potatos and probably strawberries and blackberries.

----------


## The Comedian

Leftovers, Belgian beer. . . . later, popcorn (non-microwave variety because microwave popcorn sucks) and a movie with the Mrs.

----------


## OrphanPip

Some apple juice and a juice box Boost, sickening raspberry flavor.

Edit: Honestly, I'm starting to hate meal replacement drinks with a passion.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Some apple juice and a juice box Boost, sickening raspberry flavor.
> 
> Edit: Honestly, I'm starting to hate meal replacement drinks with a passion.


Ugh, you're still on that liquid diet? That REALLY sucks, you've gone forever without food.

----------


## OrphanPip

> Ugh, you're still on that liquid diet? That REALLY sucks, you've gone forever without food.


It's not that bad, it's just so God damn boring.

As soon as I can I'm going on a fast food binge through all the greasiest dives in Montreal, I'll be found face down in my own vomit somewhere in China Town.

----------


## Scheherazade

Planning a roast (beef) dinner with roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, steamed vegetables and gravy.

If I can persuade myself to go to the supermarket before it is too late...

----------


## dafydd manton

Ha! Cheated! To the chippie (Chip-oyl, as they call it here), had a Fishcake (what they call a fish rissole in Sheffield, because a fishcake is a slice of fish between two slices of potato, dipped in batter and fried) and chips, with curry sauce. A meal fit for a ...........(insert own word).

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice with chicken korma and yoghurt.

Followed by strawberries.

----------


## papayahed

bbq chicken and tater tots and probably corn.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sweetcorn chicken soup with fresh bread (from the bakery).

----------


## dafydd manton

Cottage pie made with fresh mince, fresh carrots and new potatoes, washed down with Berliner Kindl Pils, the best of German beers.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm making flatbread sandwiches and home-grown salad with homemade dressing. My dad has to stop eating junk food.

----------


## Scheherazade

Lasagna and salad, followed by watermelon.

----------


## Scheherazade

No idea what I will make for tonight but yesterday had hotdogs after (1000000 - 5) years and it felt _good._

----------


## Niamh

Mushroom Quiche for dindins!  :Biggrin:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Cottage pie made with fresh mince, fresh carrots and new potatoes, washed down with Berliner Kindl Pils, the best of German beers.


Hm, cottage pie is one of my favourites...*drool*...

Anyway, we are having home-made mini pizzas for dinner.

----------


## hack

straw mushroom chicken lo mein
tres leche cake

----------


## hack

pho and almond cookies

----------


## Scheherazade

> Mushroom Quiche for dindins!


Homemade? If so, could you post the recipe please?


Tonight:

Rice with kebabs (beef) and yoghurt... It is not exactly kebabs but had to make use of the meat that was left over from BBQ so I cheated a little.

----------


## Scheherazade

No cooking tonight. Had fresh bread rolls from the bakery with cherry tomatoes and tzatziki.

I still can't make bread :-/

----------


## dafydd manton

Zigeuner Schnitzel with sauteed potatoes and cauliflower.

----------


## Paulclem

Chips! and I've had 'em.

----------


## Scheherazade

Home made beef burgers with mixed salad and red grapes.

----------


## hack

cheese pizza and green salad

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with bolognese and mixed salad.

----------


## The Comedian

Left over pizza and spinach. And a cold Pabst Blue Ribbon for Mr. Comedian. Well, maybe two.

----------


## hack

Ham, mashed potatoes, deviled eggs, green salad, corn on the cob, and home-made biscuits and red-eye gravy, pumpkin pie for desert.
Come on over, y'all !!!

Sadly, I must report, there will be no pumpkin pie (carrot cake will have to do).

----------


## dafydd manton

Good old Yorkshire delicacy - Mayt an' Tater Pie, wi' pays.

----------


## kiki1982

pork chops, gnocchi (probaby with fresh sage and melted butter yum) and something I don't know yet. If needed, ice cream. If not just juice.

----------


## dafydd manton

Currywurst mit grombeerensalat! Echt!

----------


## papayahed

Chicken sandwich, carrots, and a pear.

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice salad... But did not realised that we had run out of sweetcorn until too late and it did not taste as good without sweetcorn :-/

----------


## Delta40

basil pesto and penne

easy to make and delicious

----------


## Scheherazade

Last night had grilled (hot) chicken wings and drumsticks with salad.

However, I have no idea what to make for tonight... I don't mind the cooking at all but sometimes I wish someone told me what to make.

----------


## dafydd manton

Scher - barbecue chicken (chicken with barbecue sauce, melted chees, bacon) and sauteed potatoes. Probably with peas. You'll love it. If you want the recipe, just ask!

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you, Dafydd, but only last night had chicken. Hoping to make something slightly different.

Maybe I should make pizza. It's been ages.

----------


## dafydd manton

Five sorts of cheese, ham, peperoni, mushrooms, pineapple. Served with fresh bread. Calories? What calories? (Warning - too many calories affects your ability to fly!)

----------


## Scheherazade

> Five sorts of cheese, ham, peperoni, mushrooms, pineapple. Served with fresh bread. Calories? What calories? (Warning - too many calories affects your ability to fly!)


Never mind the calories, the base will have to be at least an inch thick to be able to carry all that weight. 

I was thinking of cheese, half mushroom and tomatoes and half leftover chicken from last night.

----------


## dafydd manton

Sounds good to me - I'm on my way!

----------


## hack

fish tacos and beer

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta and chicken in chilli sauce with salad and grapes.

However, that was six hours ago and I am feeling hungry again!

----------


## hack

It was chicken fingers and fried zuchinni
cole slaw and red velvet cake, iced tea

----------


## Scheherazade

> fried zuchinni


Love fried zucchini!

Tonight: Roast beef with potatoes, steamed vegetables, Yorkshire pudding and gravy.

Did not have any room for the fruit.

----------


## dafydd manton

1 Fruit Yoghurt! Curse the Lurgi!

----------


## hack

lemon butter shrimp lo mein with bok choy sum (I must have been a good boy)
and the left over slaw (excellent, by the way, and easy too)

One 88 cent bag of cut slaw
grate in one apple, peeled and cored
a handful or two of salted mixed nuts
handful of raisins or chopped dried fruit(optional)
about a third of a cup of jam, preserves, and/or marmalade
about a third of a cup of french salad dressing
about a third of a cup of zesty italian salad dressing
pepper to taste no salt until plated

It is even better the second day.

----------


## Scheherazade

Summer meal today (though summer seems to have deserted us :-/):

Grilled chicken drumsticks, lettuce, baby carrots and cucumber slices and tzatziki with naan bread.

----------


## Delta40

kangaroo sausages with veg and mash

----------


## Wolfy

My family just had hot dogs for dinner. I wasn't hungry so I didn't eat, but may have a sandwich later.

----------


## The Comedian

Leftovers

----------


## hack

pizza and green salad

----------


## The Comedian

spaghetti and grilled chicken sausages; fresh cauliflower

----------


## Abras

I made oatmeal raisin cookies today!

They're for a funeral. (the, uh, _deceased_'s husband loves 'em, I guess...)

I know, I know... I build up your expectations with cookies, and then dash them all to pieces...

----------


## The Comedian

Man food: Ribs, mashed potatoes, whiskey

----------


## hack

girly man food: Ginger chicken stir fry with broccoli rice and a Rolling Rock Beer

----------


## Song of Mercy

scrambled eggs w/ranch dressing in place of the milk...yum!

----------


## Scheherazade

Cheese sandwich with tomatoes.

----------


## Janine

Buttery clam sauce over angel hair pasta. I think I will make some zuchini in the oven with mozella cheese on it - yum!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Elk pot roast with yorkshire puddings, mashed potatoes and garden carrots. It's my goodbye supper, I'm moving the day after tomorrow.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Elk pot roast with yorkshire puddings, mashed potatoes and garden carrots. It's my goodbye supper, I'm moving the day after tomorrow.


Sounds like a hearty meal. Wish the best for you in this move.

Tonight it is hotel kitchenette affair:
"Da Vinci" ziti noodles with a slathering of olive oil and Alessi pesto, salt and pepper
A wedge of Dutch "Beemster cheese
and a bottle of Chillean Carmenere wine

----------


## hack

Grilled smoked chicken sandwiches and BBQ beans
ice cream for desert (Cherry Garcia)
and I won at dominos.

----------


## leapinlizard

That is my kind of dish. Don't turn on the oven though...put the veggies on a grill. I love mixed sea food in a creamy sauce!!! Don't eat it often though since we follow an Atkins type diet! Ugh! I miss my carbs.

----------


## Madhuri

I will cook _Rajma_ (kidney beans) curry and rice  :Smile:

----------


## hack

Stir fry (again, but I like it.)

----------


## Beautifull

Ramen noodles from the package....very good if you ask me.  :Tongue:

----------


## hack

Pizza & Iced Tea
Melon later.

----------


## Beautifull

Ramen again! I've been craving them for like a week now! (And no I'm not pregnant!) lol. Well, They are good.  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## The Comedian

Smoked trout, boiled eggs, Swiss chard, crackers (and a brew for me)

----------


## Beautifull

> Smoked trout, boiled eggs, Swiss chard, crackers (and a brew for me)


Sounds so good!

----------


## Scheherazade

Fried steak, homemade chips and green salad.

----------


## dafydd manton

Can Icome round, Scher? My baked potato with cheddar was a bit dull, and the tomato didn't help a lot. I'll always bring a bottle..........

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'll always bring a bottle..........


A bottle of washing up liquid?

----------


## dafydd manton

Oh, no, of course not!! I was thinking of that posh water that spends 6000 years filtering through the Brecon Beacons and is then "Best Before Next Thursday"

----------


## Scheherazade

Spicy chicken wings and drumsticks with salad and lavash.

And I am hungry again.

----------


## The Comedian

Potato-garlic soup, green bean salad. . . .

----------


## Scheherazade

Lamb koftas with salad and lavash.

----------


## Scheherazade

Roast chicken with roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding and gravy.

Too much meat/chicken (and not even fond of it).

----------


## The Comedian

Veggie soup, wild rice, green beans

----------


## The Comedian

beef & veggie soup, challah (round), wine

----------


## Scheherazade

No cooking: smoked salmon, cream cheese and cucumbers with French bread.

----------


## Scheherazade

Grilled chicken breast, fajita wraps and mixed salad.

----------


## hazelk

Irish Stew.

----------


## kiki1982

Gentse Waterzooi with home-made chicken stock. A feast  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

roast chicken, rice, spinach

----------


## Beautifull

I don't know. Something with ground turkey.

----------


## Scheherazade

Oven baked pasta.

----------


## iRead

Secret macaroni and cheese + tomatoes recipe. Sounds gross, tastes awesome. Only one person in the family knows how to cook it!

----------


## Beautifull

> Secret macaroni and cheese + tomatoes recipe. Sounds gross, tastes awesome. Only one person in the family knows how to cook it!


Yeah. Only my mom can cook it right.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Another pot of ziti with chopped black olives, slathered in olive oil, palm full of seasoning and a bottle of Chianti.

.

----------


## Maryd.

Have to make two cheesecakes for parties tomorrow. I hate being in demand.

----------


## Beautifull

Oh1 While you're at it, don't forget mine! lol! Cheesecake cheesecake cheesecake!

----------


## Scheherazade

Enchiladas.

----------


## Beautifull

Apparently...chicken...but I'm not cooking this trime




> Enchiladas.


Yummy!

----------


## papayahed

Salami Sandwich

----------


## Beautifull

Regular sandwich

----------


## Maryd.

> Oh1 While you're at it, don't forget mine! lol! Cheesecake cheesecake cheesecake!


Come round and I shout you a piece... Hahaha

----------


## Virgil

> Come round and I shout you a piece... Hahaha


I'll take a slice.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> I'll take a slice.


Sure, what time shall I expect you???

----------


## Virgil

> Sure, what time shall I expect you???


I guess it must be a 18 hour flight. So Tuesday night.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Well then, I best be on the ball and start cooking. It has to be fresh. Hahaha... Haha

----------


## Virgil

> Well then, I best be on the ball and start cooking. It has to be fresh. Hahaha... Haha


You won't be laughing when I ring the bell.  :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

Sure... Like you will ever be in Melbourne... And if you do happen to drop on my doorstep, you will tell me, so I can really bake the cheesecake.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Sure... Like you will ever be in Melbourne... And if you do happen to drop on my doorstep, you will tell me, so I can really bake the cheesecake.


I'm going to be there Tuesday night. We're packing as we speak and as soon as I get off the internet we're heading to the airport. See you soon.  :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

Stop teasing Virgil... :Hand:

----------


## Virgil

> Stop teasing Virgil...


Don't be surprised on Tuesday night.  :Devil:  Hope you have a good espresso to go with the cheesecake.  :Biggrinjester:

----------


## Maryd.

Ha! Can't you hear it purculating... :Smilielol5:  :Smilielol5:  :Smilielol5:

----------


## Virgil

> Ha! Can't you hear it purculating...


Good night Mary. This was fun. Still I'll bet you'll be wondering come Tuesday night, especially if the doorbell rings.  :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

Hahahahaha... Night...

----------


## Beautifull

> Come round and I shout you a piece... Hahaha


Woo hoo!

----------


## Maryd.

Yay, now Virgil and Beautiful will be coming for cake and coffee, any other takers... Hahaha.

----------


## Niamh

Tonight I'm making a special dinner for Kilted as its his birthday (and his second day in a job! woohoo!)

So the menu is 
Starter- mini puff pastry tarts
Main- Thai Green Curry and Singapore Noodles
Desert- Bluberry and chocolate drop Greek style yogart compote, topped with English honey butter biscuits and whipped cream

only problem is i've not used pastry for years.  :Frown:

----------


## Dark Passenger

Pork with jerk seasoning, peppers, mushrooms, dirty rice. For afters, a selection of cheese and crackers--washed down by a couple of bottle of red.

----------


## bouquin

vegetable-and-ravioli soup  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Lasagna and mixed salad.

----------


## papayahed

Chicken Provencal Stew

----------


## Sionn Harrow

i plan on eating apple cider and chicken noodle soup ^-^

----------


## The Comedian

chilli con carne, fresh chopped scallions, shredded Vermont cheddar, a couple of Pabst. . .

----------


## Niamh

Salmon Tagatelle.

----------


## The Comedian

Burgundy Beef soup, home-made baguette, spinach. . . couple of Pabst for appetizers (for me) and Capri-suns for the chill'un.

----------


## The Comedian

Egg sandwiches, salad, kalamta olives.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Beef dip and poutine.

----------


## faithosaurus

Vegetarian spaghetti! Yummm.

----------


## The Comedian

Pan-seared fish, rice, salad.

----------


## The Comedian

Roasted chicken, challah, broccoli. . .

----------


## Scheherazade

> Roasted chicken, challah, broccoli. . .


What is challah?

We are having pasta with bolognese.

----------


## papayahed

I think I want Chicken Parmesan.

----------


## The Comedian

> What is challah?
> 
> We are having pasta with bolognese.


A Jewish bread usually served on Shabbat (Friday evening). Here's what one looks like:

----------


## Scheherazade

> A Jewish bread usually served on Shabbat (Friday evening).


Thanks for the reply!  :Smile: 

How is it different from the regular bread?


Tonight: Pasta with bolognese followed by fruit.

----------


## The Comedian

> Thanks for the reply! 
> 
> How is it different from the regular bread?


Well some people call it "egg bread" because you use a lot of eggs and yolks to make it. You can sort of tell by the picture as both outer crust and interior are yellowish. It's sweetish (but not sweet). And it makes the best French toast you'll ever eat. (You guys may call French toast something else over there; I can't remember).

----------


## Scheherazade

Revived by popular demand!  :Wink: 

Jacket potato with beef and cheese (making use of left over bolognese).

----------


## The Comedian

Lamb chops with anchovy butter, wild rice, snap peas

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Revived by popular demand! 
> 
> Jacket potato with beef and cheese (making use of left over bolognese).


We have a coffee shop franchise here that sells a potato skin trio, which is basically three half-potatoes, filled with Bolognese, cheese and bacon bits and guacamole and sour cream. Absolutely delicious and so obviously my favourite whenever I go there.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> We have a coffee shop franchise here that sells a potato skin trio, which is basically three half-potatoes, filled with Bolognese, cheese and bacon bits and guacamole and sour cream. Absolutely delicious and so obviously my favourite whenever I go there.


I absolutely love guacamole and sour cream! Never made it at home, though... Something to try!

Now, who has a good guacamole recipe? 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

Breakfast for dinner: sausage, eggs, Challah, fresh salsa

----------


## Scheherazade

Foil cooked salmon steaks, mash potato and steamed vegetables (baby corn, carrots and mange tout) to be followed by grapes and melon balls.

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken wraps with salad and fruit.

----------


## The Comedian

White Chilli, green beans

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Risotto with mushrooms and chorizo.

----------


## Scheherazade

Sloppy Joes

Many thanks to the Simpsons, who introduced us to this lazy meal idea!  :Biggrin:

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

We are having a braai (bbq), so it's lamb chops, smoked pork rib, potato salad and hot buttered rolls. For dessert we will have milktart and honey cake (not the norm). So essentially, we're on a diet  :Biggrin:

----------


## Paulclem

What's cooking is my brain.

----------


## The Comedian

seafood tortellini, salad

----------


## Scheherazade

Rice salad.

----------


## Buh4Bee

ham and veggies

----------


## Scheherazade

Salmon steaks with roast potatoes dressed with Jack Daniels glaze and cosmopolitan salad... Followed by red grapes.

----------


## Scheherazade

Fresh pasta with chicken and salad.

Tea and grapes for afters.

----------


## Scheherazade

Chicken and salad wraps as I have indulged too much today.

----------


## The Comedian

salmon cakes, pickles, peas, challah

----------


## Scheherazade

Sausages, feta cheese, olives and grapes with nan bread.

Lazy night.

----------


## Delta40

chicken and avocado salad

----------


## Scheherazade

Salmon steaks glazed with Jack Daniels with cosmopolitan salad and roast potatoes and steamed vegetables. Second time this week by popular demand.

Red grapes and mellon balls to follow.

To put this plan into action, someone needs to go to Sainsbury's, of course...

*sigh*

----------


## The Comedian

Shepard's pie, pickles, carrots & celery, H20 for the females (a cold beer for the Man of the house).

----------


## papayahed

Raisin Bran

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Bacon and eggs.

----------


## Scheherazade

Pasta with tomato and basil sauce, salad and melon balls for afters.

----------


## Scheherazade

Soup (not sure what yet but feel that we need something hot), chicken wraps and fruit salad.

----------


## The Comedian

hamburgers, green beans, challah

----------


## Emil Miller

Beans on toast.

5 minutes to cook
5 minutes to eat
2 minutes to wash up.

Sorted.

----------


## Helga

my son is eating with his dad so it's red wine for me

----------


## Scheherazade

Roast chicken (courtesy of Sainsbury's rotisserie), steamed vegetables, Yorkshire pudding and roast potatoes with gravy.

Lazy dinner.

----------


## Delta40

raw salmon, black rice, cucumber and coriander rolled into nori rolls with vinegar and soy sauce.

----------


## Scheherazade

Oven baked pasta topped with cheese and grapes.

Looking forward to tomorrow's lentil soup!  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## Scheherazade

Home-made lentil soup with bread rolls.

----------


## Ecurb

I'm having people over for dinner so:

Avocado and prawn soup with crab sandwiches. This is easy to make, delicious and unique. I always make it when I’m trying to impress new people. All you do is sauté some onion and whatever other vegetable you want (maybe a little celery). Add spices (if you want). Dump them into chicken stock. Simmer for 20 minutes. Remove from the heat and put in a blender. Add avocados (one or fewer for each cup of broth). Blend. Add some prawns and heat before serving, but don’t boil (it will ruin the texture). Serve with a dollop of sour cream in the middle (if you want to impress your guests, you can float a thin slice of avocado and some paprika on the top, too). The texture and taste is great.

The crab sandwiches are open faced. Put the crab (with a little chopped onion and horse radish sauce) on the bread. Put a slice of tomato on top of it. Put cheese on top of that. Place under the broiler until the cheese melts.

Both dishes are super easy to make (although the crab is expensive), and it is impossible to ruin them. Guaranteed success!

----------


## The Comedian

grilled cheese (Colby & Gouda), bacon, sliced cucumber, tomato soup

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I finally bought my own place and will be moving in a few months time. This means that I finally get to cook for myself every night. I really like to cook, but I haven't had much oppurtunity because my family's tastes are quite limiting. Now I can be my own guinea pig  :Biggrin: 

Anyway, when I do move out, I will definitely visit this thread often for ideas. I love all the really great everyday meals listed here, because often times, what I find in recipe books and my tons of magazine cut outs aren't really practical for everyday meals (time and money wise).

----------


## Scheherazade

Enchiladas and fajitas with mixed salad (yes, Mexican night at Scher-household).

Followed by red grapes.

----------


## LadyLuck

I had nachos with taco beef on them. I just wasn't in the mood for real food.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Shrimp boiled with a bag of Zatarains's crawfish, shrimp and crab boil seasoning.
Shrimp are chilled on ice served with cocktail sauce and a bottle of cheap French table wine.
.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Vegan eggrolls with sweet and sour sauce.

Eggrolls:
I use vegan wraps, but you can use any eggroll wrappers found in your deli
Smart grounds taco flavored
Red and green bell pepper
Green cabbage
Minced onion
Shredded carrots
Garlic
Salt
Pepper
Chili powder
Cayenne pepper (optional)
Soy sauce
Red wine (I use California Merlot)

Sauce:
Red wine vinegar
Pineapple juice
Brown sugar
Soy sauce
Corn meal
Red and green bell pepper
Ginger

This is a pretty flexible recipe. Meat eaters can use real meat. You can change up the vegetables. I cook the filling first in a frying pan, then I wrap it up and fry the wraps. I cook all of the ingredients for the sauce in a sauce pan until thick and bubbly. I wing it with this meal, so I don't have exact measurements. It's fantastic though.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Vegan eggrolls with sweet and sour sauce.
> 
> Eggrolls:
> I use vegan wraps, but you can use any eggroll wrappers found in your deli
> Smart grounds taco flavored
> Red and green bell pepper
> Green cabbage
> Minced onion
> Garlic
> ...


I made my own egg rolls this past summer. These sound good from the ingredients.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> I made my own egg rolls this past summer. These sound good from the ingredients.


Thank you! Eggrolls are fun. This is my grandmother's recipe (only she used real meat). People who hate sweet and sour sauce love my sweet and sour sauce.  :Smile:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Leftover "student risotto."

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Geez, it's been almost a year since anyone's posted on here!

So, tonight I'm making chilli fried calamari with an avo salad...and possibly potato wedges, depending on how hungry I am.

----------


## JBI

Fried bullfrog with lemon grass and other Vietnamese seasonings. For desert, lamb skewers and endless beers into the morning. Vietnamese people know how to live.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I'm going to skip the bullfrog bit and ask why dessert's not sweet? The horror.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Tonight we are having a braai with lamb chops and boerewors, with potato salad and rolls. For dessert there's malva pudding and custard. I can't wait  :Biggrin:

----------


## qimissung

Fried Bullfrog? Hmmmm. 

Also, TurquoiseSunset, what are braai, boerwors, and malva pudding? The lamb sounds good.

Broiled salmon and roasted broccoli. Oreo cookies for dessert. Yum.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Also, TurquoiseSunset, what are braai, boerwors, and malva pudding? The lamb sounds good.


A braai is a barbeque. So we barbequed some lamb chops and boerewors. Boerewors is a traditional South African sausage, made with mainly beef (and some pork and/or lamb) and spices (coriander seeds, pepper, cloves, etc.). This is what it looks like on the braai: wors and chops, yummy.

Malva pudding is a baked dessert that looks like sticky toffee pudding. It's traditional Cape Dutch dessert. It's comforting and simple and easy to make...it's a store cupboard wonder.  :Wink:  I found a good recipe with nice pictures: here. Serve with ice-cream, custard or evaporated milk.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Pasta with meatballs (made with boerewors) in a tomato and mushroom sauce, served with grilled asparagus.

----------


## qimissung

> A braai is a barbeque. So we barbequed some lamb chops and boerewors. Boerewors is a traditional South African sausage, made with mainly beef (and some pork and/or lamb) and spices (coriander seeds, pepper, cloves, etc.). This is what it looks like on the braai: wors and chops, yummy.
> 
> Malva pudding is a baked dessert that looks like sticky toffee pudding. It's traditional Cape Dutch dessert. It's comforting and simple and easy to make...it's a store cupboard wonder.  I found a good recipe with nice pictures: here. Serve with ice-cream, custard or evaporated milk.


Thank you, TurquoiseSunset. It all sounds delish, the sticky toffee pudding in particular. Well, the sausages sound good, but I doubt I could get them here. I'll let you know if I try the recipe.

Dinner: McChicken, fries, and two squares of dark chocolate. Yum.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Thank you, TurquoiseSunset. It all sounds delish, the sticky toffee pudding in particular. Well, the sausages sound good, but I doubt I could get them here. I'll let you know if I try the recipe.


 :Wink: 

Tonight, it's pasta with chicken and a basil pesto sauce. I cover a chicken breast in spice and fried in a pan, then slice it and add it to the pesto pasta.

My cousin's fiance gave me a nice recipe for basil pesto. It's one cup of fresh basil (80g), one cup of freshly grated parmesan (he says 30 months, but my 18 months was perfect) and half a cup of roasted pine nuts (or cashews, or a mixture of the two). Blitz in a food processor while adding good EV olive oil until you get the right consistency. You can freeze the leftover pesto.

----------

